# The AmD Technik Essex - Car Thread



## minimadgriff

Due to popular demand, well about 20 odd people. Im going to run a thread with a selection of cars we have in through out the week.

Where I can ill add what we done to them too.

so from the last couple of days we have had

Porsche 996 Turbo in for a Full service and a re-map :devil:



















VW Golf Gti Race Car in for some Dyno time and a map tweak



















Audi A6 Le Mans in for a Full Service and re-map. Its a 3.0 Tdi. These are imense after we have had a little play with them!










BMW Z3 SUPERCHARGED in for a Re-map and to check fuelling



















Mk4 R32 - Cams, Milltek manifolds and cats










Fabia VRS in for a new turbo










Golf Edition 30 in for a map, pipercross panel filter and a full Turbo back Milltek - was 230bhp and now 332bhp!



















Focus ST in for wheel alignment and a large bore down pipe



















Honda Civic TD in for a new clutch and flywheel










Seat Ibiza Cupra in for cambelt/water pump, Uprated Forge DV, Milltek Cat back










Mk4 Golf V6 4 Motion for wishbone bushes and Eibach ARB's and a mk4 Golf For diganostics.










afew other cars we had in yesterday for various jobs










plus just to show its not all glamour we had this in for a Re-map!




























We done an econmy map for this and the owner was very pleased! We took the speed limiter off too as it was limited to 81mph!










Nice gains and still needs to adapt yet.

Also in the last couple of days with a 320D BMW which gained 60bhp and 90llbft of torque, Focus ST for Eibach lowering springs, Fiesta 1.4 for a re-map, plus cars in for your usual exhausts, mapping, general repairs, servicing etc but I didn't get pics of all the cars we had in.

Also I thought you might like to see this



















All R32's  two weeks ago we went R32 crazy and had about 10 in within a 3day period!

More to come tomorrow


----------



## Mat430uk

great pics ! looks like fun! how many bhp is the a6 le mans now "RS6D" !


----------



## byrnes

Nice! Loving the taxi!


----------



## Waxamomo

It must be so hard to get up to go to work everyday with all those toys to play with


----------



## MK1Campaign

Excellent thread. Look forward to keeping an eye on this.


----------



## APK

Just looking at the torque on the taxi 144lb/ft? surprised it can pull away with that! my Santa fe was 314lb/ft after your remap (still need to do a write up) which was a 50 lb/ft increase, so should imagine the 320d flies.


----------



## Copey

post up the RR graphs with the cars if you have them.


----------



## Dave182

Awesome thread!!


----------



## Guest

And to what expense on engine reliability does all this come?


----------



## Guest

Dave206 said:


> Awesome thread!!


It is indeed :thumb:

Have you ever worked your magic on a BMW 135i M Sport Coupe perhaps? If so can you let me know what to expect, as BMW do a 20hp performance kit for close t £2000 :doublesho

Mind you they say it doesnt void the BMW warranty.


----------



## minimadgriff

Mat430uk said:


> great pics ! looks like fun! how many bhp is the a6 le mans now "RS6D" !


the 3.0Tdi engine usually goes to 300+bhp and 420+ llbft of torque. Whizzer knows 



Waxamomo said:


> It must be so hard to get up to go to work everyday with all those toys to play with


Well someone has to do it 



APK said:


> Just looking at the torque on the taxi 144lb/ft? surprised it can pull away with that! my Santa fe was 314lb/ft after your remap (still need to do a write up) which was a 50 lb/ft increase, so should imagine the 320d flies.


:lol: more torque than my new run about :lol: how you getting on with that?



Copey said:


> post up the RR graphs with the cars if you have them.


I will try to in future.



G220 said:


> And to what expense on engine reliability does all this come?


We re-map 50/60 cars a month and we always map them well within there limits. Our Race car is re-mapped on a standard engine and all it does it gets thrashed. We have had one coil pack go down in two seasons racing. We have a customer with an ED30 Golf running 330 and he does loads and loads of tracks. 100% reliable. So thats two well used and abused cars that are fine. So you think how much less stress a normally driven road car is under :thumb:


----------



## Phil H

excellent post thanks for that! keep them coming


----------



## minimadgriff

Veedub18 said:


> It is indeed :thumb:
> 
> Have you ever worked your magic on a BMW 135i M Sport Coupe perhaps? If so can you let me know what to expect, as BMW do a 20hp performance kit for close t £2000 :doublesho
> 
> Mind you they say it doesnt void the BMW warranty.


Thanks.

Yes we have mapped those. We can add about 45bhp and 50/60llbft of torque  all for £599.95 inc vat with before and after rolling road runs :thumb:


----------



## Guest

minimadgriff said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yes we have mapped those. We can add about 45bhp and 50/60llbft of torque  all for £599.95 inc vat with before and after rolling road runs :thumb:


Mmmm nice!

Cheers bud :thumb:

I'll have to pass this by SWMBO as its a long way fron Guernsey.... !


----------



## minimadgriff

Veedub18 said:


> Mmmm nice!
> 
> Cheers bud :thumb:
> 
> I'll have to pass this by SWMBO as its a long way fron Guernsey.... !


:lol:

we have had people down from NewCastle, Shetland Isles, scotland etc and at least 3 people drive over from Holland this year!


----------



## DubbedUP

Awesome thread and well worth the £1.50 per mb that some French Telecoms provider is charging me on the interwebby dongle thing...LOL


----------



## chargedvr6

what numbers does the 911 turbo make with a map?


----------



## minimadgriff

chargedvr6 said:


> what numbers does the 911 turbo make with a map?


depends which model :thumb:

http://www.amdessex.com/products.bymodel.cfm?modelid=154


----------



## dew1911

Some amazing cars in their  Keep up the good work.


----------



## GaryST220

Very impressive setup.


----------



## Elliott19864

Do you guys do custom remaps?


----------



## minimadgriff

GaryST220 said:


> Very impressive setup.


thanks but

be nicer once we get the extractor in dyno, and a direct air feed through the back wall onto the fans and also be nice when we can paint/tile the floor. Fortunatley we have been too busy to have the time to do the later!


----------



## minimadgriff

CupraElliott said:


> Do you guys do custom remaps?


all our maps are written to suit the car we are working on anyway, we don't just do a 5 minute generic jobby. We can also do full custom maps to suit bigger turbo's, hybrids etc :thumb:

All cars we map are road tested, data logged if possible before hand to check they are all running as they should. Car depended they are put on the dyno for a standard rolling road run and also the same done after too. So you have a laminated print out of before and after :thumb:


----------



## vickky453

Cool thread, you seem to have my perfect job  bit too much VAG for me like, but I wouldnt complain!


----------



## mattsbmw

Excellent thread, is there anything much that can be done with the Peugeot 307 HDI ienging (110BHP)?


----------



## 03OKH

Cool job :thumb:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Elliott19864

minimadgriff said:


> all our maps are written to suit the car we are working on anyway, we don't just do a 5 minute generic jobby. We can also do full custom maps to suit bigger turbo's, hybrids etc :thumb:
> 
> All cars we map are road tested, data logged if possible before hand to check they are all running as they should. Car depended they are put on the dyno for a standard rolling road run and also the same done after too. So you have a laminated print out of before and after :thumb:


Yeah, that's what I need, I am doing a hybrid GT2x turbo build on my MK3 Seat Ibiza and just trying to get some ideas of where to get it mapped.


----------



## minimadgriff

mattsbmw said:


> Excellent thread, is there anything much that can be done with the Peugeot 307 HDI ienging (110BHP)?


Cheers and you will be pleased to hear that we can work our majic with the 307.

Gains are about 40bhp and 50/55llbft of torque! So a nice gain to be had :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

CupraElliott said:


> Yeah, that's what I need, I am doing a hybrid GT2x turbo build on my MK3 Seat Ibiza and just trying to get some ideas of where to get it mapped.


We map alot of hybrid cars here. Dirty Dervs are most popular at the momment!


----------



## dew1911

What kind of gains could you get out of 2008/2009 Focus 1.6 and 2.0 Diesels? Weighing up options currently, and if I could get the 110bhp 1.6 to good levels then the £35 road tax is tempting!


----------



## Grizzle

haha crazy goings on at AmD, love the Taxi my mate has 3 of them i must show him this thread, i've also subscribed too


----------



## M4D YN

APK said:


> Just looking at the torque on the taxi 144lb/ft? surprised it can pull away with that! my Santa fe was 314lb/ft after your remap (still need to do a write up) which was a 50 lb/ft increase, so should imagine the 320d flies.


taxi's are cool thou:thumb:


----------



## col85

Whats available for a MINI cooper S? 1st Gen


----------



## Grizzle

col85 said:


> Whats available for a MINI cooper S? 1st Gen


AA Membership 

:lol:


----------



## col85

Grizzle said:


> AA Membership
> 
> :lol:


hahahah

this is actually the first car ive owned where iv considered joining the AA!


----------



## Auto Finesse

Subscribed 



col85 said:


> Whats available for a MINI cooper S? 1st Gen


I done pullies, belt, cooler and map on mine when i had it and it made quite a difference, thats what id look in to, im sure they would beable to help you out.


----------



## col85

james b said:


> Subscribed
> 
> I done pullies, belt, cooler and map on mine when i had it and it made quite a difference, thats what id look in to, im sure they would beable to help you out.


yeah ive already looked into that from Lohen, but thought id ask


----------



## Grizzle

col85 said:


> hahahah
> 
> this is actually the first car ive owned where iv considered joining the AA!


lmao i was obviously making a joke but...fair enough lol.


----------



## mdk1

Loving this thread, might have to pop in for a remap on the 1.9tdi Roomster.


----------



## wookey

Excellent spelling on the VW Golf GTi race car:lol:


----------



## Bridges

Would love your job and to see all those cars even better.
I am curious tho, would you be able to re-map a toyota corolla tsposrt? As I've heard their ecu are untuneable, the only path I can see is getting apex ecu but they cost over a grand!!

Thanks


----------



## scooby73

Some nice metal there! I'd love to have your job!:thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

little lunch time update 

We have had 911 Porsche World Mag in this morning for some before and after dyno runs. Inbetween we fitted a air intake mod but people will have to read the mag to see it, which is out in two weeks. 























































more to come later


----------



## minimadgriff

col85 said:


> Whats available for a MINI cooper S? 1st Gen


First of start with a Full Milltek Exhaust, re-map and air filter  after this you will be looking at intercooler and pulley upgrades.



mdk1 said:


> Loving this thread, might have to pop in for a remap on the 1.9tdi Roomster.


Do it! You know you want to 



RS Adam said:


> Excellent spelling on the VW Golf GTi race car:lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: thats been in here loads of times and I have never noticed that! :lol:


----------



## pooma

Great thread.

Looks like you are gonna have your hands full answering everyones can you this or that questions, but good on you for taking the time out to answer them.
Keep up the good work and keep the piccies of the nice cars coming:thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

Bridges said:


> Would love your job and to see all those cars even better.
> I am curious tho, would you be able to re-map a toyota corolla tsposrt? As I've heard their ecu are untuneable, the only path I can see is getting apex ecu but they cost over a grand!!
> 
> Thanks


I'll look into this for you :thumb:


----------



## Bridges

Thanks fella, be really interested in doing so if you can as the t-sport needs more torque


----------



## Carr20VT

Wicked thread. My dream garage. Not much more i can do with my little KO4. :driver:


----------



## minimadgriff

Carr20VT said:


> Wicked thread. My dream garage. Not much more i can do with my little KO4. :driver:


GT3071 :devil:


----------



## minimadgriff

So for today some of what we have done is

Skoda Octavia Mk2 VRS to fit the customers uprated fuel pump, load his own blufin map with before and after rolling road runs. The Black leon 1.8T was in for one of our AmD Re-maps.










Audi TT in for Uprated Haldex Controller, DS2500 Front Brake Pads with Zimmerman Drilled Discs, Full Service and a brake fluid change.



















Mk5 Golf Gti in for a Pipercross panel filter and AmD Re-map, now running 270bhp 










Clio 197 Cup, previously we have fitted cams and map to this and today it was back in for KW V3's.





































We also had in a Golf 2.0Tdi 140 in for a re-map and a 1.8T Mk4 Golf also in for a re-map, also carried on trying to sort out the mapping for the superchared Z3 and another couple of jobs.

More to come Monday which includes turning a RangeRover TDV8 into a monster!


----------



## Wez

What is the power of the cleo after all that work?

Wez


----------



## minimadgriff

Wez said:


> What is the power of the cleo after all that work?
> 
> Wez


iirc it is about 225bhp :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw

minimadgriff said:


> Cheers and you will be pleased to hear that we can work our majic with the 307.
> 
> Gains are about 40bhp and 50/55llbft of torque! So a nice gain to be had :thumb:


Thanks for your reply, what sort of cost would i be looking at?


----------



## minimadgriff

mattsbmw said:


> Thanks for your reply, what sort of cost would i be looking at?


its £399.95 inc before and after rolling road runs.


----------



## minimadgriff

dew1911 said:


> What kind of gains could you get out of 2008/2009 Focus 1.6 and 2.0 Diesels? Weighing up options currently, and if I could get the 110bhp 1.6 to good levels then the £35 road tax is tempting!


The 110 Tdci gets a peak gain of about 25/30bhp and 30llbft of torque BUT thats just peak. Throughout the rev range its gains as much as 40+llbft over standard!

The 2.0 Tdci gains about 30bhp and 40llbft of torque.


----------



## minimadgriff

oooops double post.


----------



## tmagnet

minimadgriff said:


> The 110 Tdci gets a peak gain of about 25/30bhp and 30llbft of torque BUT thats just peak. Throughout the rev range its gains as much as 40+llbft over standard!
> 
> The 2.0 Tdci gains about 30bhp and 40llbft of torque.


Had any problems with remapping the 1.6 with the DPF? As i understand the dpf is the limiting factor on these cars?


----------



## minimadgriff

tmagnet said:


> Had any problems with remapping the 1.6 with the DPF? As i understand the dpf is the limiting factor on these cars?


no problems other than DPF's being nothing but a pointless pain in the **** in general :lol:


----------



## dew1911

Thanks for that mate, sounds really tempting tbh. Could have the 1.6 and all the cost savings, yet be running 2.0 power levels  Do you get the unit to take the map off as the car would be still under warrenty, and also how much?

EDIT: And if the DPF is the big problem, do they do exhuasts that do away with it? :lol:


----------



## Guest

This thread rocks, keep em coming (please!) :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

Afternoon All.

Update from the last couple of days for you 

Focus RS with a GT28 turbo, we had this in to run it direct with a peak of 24psi of boost



















Mk4 Golf 1.8T in for a Milltek Cat back and KW V1 Coilovers










Focus RS in for, Full exhaust including manifold, full set of Roose silicone hoses, Pro Alloy FMIC, Pro Alloy Radiator, Full Service, Front discs and pads, Forge actuator set up to run direct at 21/22psi. This is in all week as its a long job, maybe in even longer as there is issues with the manifold that he was supplied.




























Seat Leon Cupra K1, we fitted the customers uprated lifter pump and also set up for Revo Stage 2 +.










Seat Leon Cupra R in for KW uprated Anti Roll Bars










Mk2 Golf with Audi S3 (BAM engine) 1.8T engine. This car was lovley! Really nice install. It was in for a running fault which turned out to be coil packs.














































Range Rover TDV8 in for a re-map these get HUGE gains! These gain about 60bhp and a whopping 150llbft of torque.










Mk4 Golf in for Weitec Coilovers and front powerflex wishbone bushes.










Also had in a 
Yaris for a rear wheel bearing, 
Focus RS in for a general inspection and a new chargecooler pump
Leon LCR for running problems, 
Leon 1.8T for a Forge TIP and AMD CAI 
Mk5 golf For a service and cambelt
and aload of other jobs too but you don't need to know about them all, just gives you an idea of what we get up too :lol:

Ow and we also had the dyno up today repairing it as it no longer wants to move back and forth!


----------



## J1ODY A

minimadgriff said:


>


cool update but must say this guy knows how to **** up a car - what's he done to that bonnet! :doublesho


----------



## snapsnap

Great thread - thanks for keeping us updated.

Agree on the focus...


----------



## woodybeefcake

Agree with both of the above comments!


----------



## andy-mcq

isnt that a transformers bonnet are somethin, think its a focus thing! 
beats the F50 vented one ive got in my garden that im doin a repair on for a friend
he insisists i repair it, as hes paying who am i to argue ;-)


----------



## ads2k

Great update :thumb:

Would you be able to do a 4 wheel alignment and adjustment on a Honda S2000 ?? Seeing that grey Golf up in the air being adjusted seems like you could. Not many people can do it properly :wall: and I don't let just anybody get a spanner to my car :lol:

Could you send me a PM with any details and a price if possible.


----------



## minimadgriff

dew1911 said:


> Thanks for that mate, sounds really tempting tbh. Could have the 1.6 and all the cost savings, yet be running 2.0 power levels  Do you get the unit to take the map off as the car would be still under warrenty, and also how much?
> 
> EDIT: And if the DPF is the big problem, do they do exhuasts that do away with it? :lol:


Do it go for the 1.6 and reep the savings!

Milltek do DPF bypass pipes for VAG's which work really well but not for the focus yet.

We don't provide a unit to remove the map and reload it but lets be honest, once its on you won't want to take it off. :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

ads2k said:


> Great update :thumb:
> 
> Would you be able to do a 4 wheel alignment and adjustment on a Honda S2000 ?? Seeing that grey Golf up in the air being adjusted seems like you could. Not many people can do it properly :wall: and I don't let just anybody get a spanner to my car :lol:
> 
> Could you send me a PM with any details and a price if possible.


Cheers 

We can 4 wheel align your S2000, I have checked and its on the system. The usual cost of wheel alignment is £60 to £120+ vat depending on how much is adjustable on the car.


----------



## minimadgriff

snapsnap said:


> Great thread - thanks for keeping us updated.
> 
> Agree on the focus...





woodybeefcake said:


> Agree with both of the above comments!





andy-mcq said:


> isnt that a transformers bonnet are somethin, think its a focus thing!
> beats the F50 vented one ive got in my garden that im doin a repair on for a friend
> he insisists i repair it, as hes paying who am i to argue ;-)


that bonnet isn't to everyones taste thats for sure. I wouldn't be fitting one to my car in a hurry but each to there own and as long as he likes it, thats all that matters. :thumb:


----------



## NickP

Do you have the ability to load the software for the DPF Delete pipe by Milltek for the 170PD's?


----------



## mba

Nice to see you are busy with the camera as your mates dismantle the RR :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

NickP said:


> Do you have the ability to load the software for the DPF Delete pipe by Milltek for the 170PD's?


The car needs to be mapped to suit the fact the DPF has been bypassed. Gains about an extra 15/20bhp from it!


----------



## minimadgriff

mba said:


> Nice to see you are busy with the camera as your mates dismantle the RR :lol:


im too weak to lift any thing bigger than my camera :lol:

If you look down the very back in this pic










the red roller weighs over half a tonne!


----------



## NickP

minimadgriff said:


> The car needs to be mapped to suit the fact the DPF has been bypassed. Gains about an extra 15/20bhp from it!


I know that I've already looked into it in some detail 

Are you able to do it and if so can you pm me a price inclusive of supplying and fitting the DPF Delete and the Mapping...ta


----------



## minimadgriff

NickP said:


> I know that I've already looked into it in some detail
> 
> Are you able to do it and if so can you pm me a price inclusive of supplying and fitting the DPF Delete and the Mapping...ta


Yes we are able to. Do you have a Milltek System or the standard exhaust?


----------



## NickP

Standard, so it would be the Milltek DPF Delete d/p mated to a standard system


----------



## ads2k

minimadgriff said:


> Cheers
> 
> We can 4 wheel align your S2000, I have checked and its on the system. The usual cost of wheel alignment is £60 to £120+ vat depending on how much is adjustable on the car.


Your system should tell you that it's fully adjustable on each corner, just like a racing car ish..... :lol:

I'll bare you in mind :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

ads2k said:


> Your system should tell you that it's fully adjustable on each corner, just like a racing car ish..... :lol:
> 
> I'll bare you in mind :thumb:


I know it does  but I was writing that so people new what the costs were for other cars too :thumb:


----------



## Bridges

Any news on remapping a Corolla t-sport fella. Dont think its possible but worth asking :thumb:


----------



## Guest

could you (PM?) a price and gains for a Ford Puma 1.7 :thumb:


----------



## b-random

Have you re-mapped any lupo GTi's before? if so what are the bhp/torque gains? :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

Bridges said:


> Any news on remapping a Corolla t-sport fella. Dont think its possible but worth asking :thumb:


could you pm me the reg please :thumb:


----------



## JCooch

You guys do much at the Japanese end of the market?


----------



## minimadgriff

matt1263 said:


> could you (PM?) a price and gains for a Ford Puma 1.7 :thumb:


Ill respond to all enquries on here rather than PM, that way this will turn into an imformative thread :thumb:

Pretty good gains on the Puma tbh. Gains about 12/15bhp about 15llbft of torque! Price is £299.95 inc vat which includes before and after Rolling Road runs. Makes a nice noticable difference too!


----------



## minimadgriff

b-random said:


> Have you re-mapped any lupo GTi's before? if so what are the bhp/torque gains? :thumb:


Yep, ofcourse we have :thumb: Brad my work mate has just bought one actually. His will be getting mapped soon too.



















Gains on the Lupo Gti are about 10/12 bhp and the same in torque. :thumb: Definatley worth while doing, especially for the improved drivabilty! Price is £299.95 inc vat with before and after rolling road runs.


----------



## Guest

we are going to get the cam belt done first, then a custom exhaust made by local company then will get in touch with you :thumb:


----------



## Autotec

Mk4 R32 - Cams, Milltek manifolds and cats










Was going through your pictures and realised this is my best mates car. He said it was going in to be worked on but i didn't realise it was going to your place.
Small world:thumb:


----------



## Autotec

What can you do with the wifes 2.5 v6 53 plate mondeo estate auto running on LPG


----------



## minimadgriff

JCooch said:


> You guys do much at the Japanese end of the market?


Depends on the car really and what the customer is after. We can supply exhausts and re-map some. Also service them etc but its not our specialist market hence why we cant cater for all Jap cars. We get alot in for Rolling Road runs. :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

matt1263 said:


> we are going to get the cam belt done first, then a custom exhaust made by local company then will get in touch with you :thumb:


no problem. When you say custom exhaust, who is it being made by? If its someone like powerflow steer well clear!

Also worth holding off as there is going to be a Group buy on Millteks for the Lupo Gti :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

Autotec said:


> Mk4 R32 - Cams, Milltek manifolds and cats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was going through your pictures and realised this is my best mates car. He said it was going in to be worked on but i didn't realise it was going to your place.
> Small world:thumb:


We still have it. been waiting for the sports cats to turn up  he has all the right bits on his car :thumb:


----------



## Guest

jp exhausts. http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...t5nVCw&usg=AFQjCNENn634TFmZoZgiWYDZ7bHQP4kAsQ

have used them a few times, various prancing horse clubs, tvr's etc use them.:thumb:


----------



## Autotec

minimadgriff said:


> We still have it. been waiting for the sports cats to turn up  he has all the right bits on his car :thumb:


He always does, to much money to spend.


----------



## minimadgriff

Autotec said:


> What can you do with the wifes 2.5 v6 53 plate mondeo estate auto running on LPG


we can get about 15bhp and 12/15llbft of torque. Price is £299.95 inc vat, with the usual rolling road runs. They drive all the better for it. :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

matt1263 said:


> jp exhausts. http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...t5nVCw&usg=AFQjCNENn634TFmZoZgiWYDZ7bHQP4kAsQ
> 
> have used them a few times, various prancing horse clubs, tvr's etc use them.:thumb:


arh good, at least its not powernogo! Amount of cars we have in down on power and with systems with different bore pipes throughout! :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Guest

click link and goto gallery.

when i have been at the place getting mine made, the cars they have in are stunning, they do alot of kit cars with bike engines.

and helps they are cheaper than miltek etc


----------



## minimadgriff

Little update from today 

Mk5 Golf Gti in for a re-map. These gain about 65bhp and 70/80llbft of torque! all for £500!










Audi A4 in for AP Coilovers, instructions were to lower it as much as we can but still be drivable!



















You can also see a couple of Focus RS in the back ground too :thumb: one was in for idling issues and a clutch which ill take some pics of tomorrow as we didnt get it finished today and the other was in for replacment front springs.

Polo GT Tdi in for a Cambelt change










Polo Gti in for a Forge TIP (Turbo Intake Pipe) and also wheel alignment










We also had in a Polo 1.4, Audi A4 and Leon 1.8T, which were all in for running issues. Golf Mk4 for a window regulator etc.

Another update tomorrow.


----------



## minimadgriff

matt1263 said:


> click link and goto gallery.
> 
> when i have been at the place getting mine made, the cars they have in are stunning, they do alot of kit cars with bike engines.
> 
> and helps they are cheaper than miltek etc


they look like the same sort of thing as Hayward and Scott:thumb:


----------



## R6 Smithy

have just read this whole thread from start to finish! Love it!

Shame my car is only on lease otherwise id love to have it mapped


----------



## SteveTDCi

you need to do a miltek group buy on VAG 2.0Ts or at least cupras or i'm likely to go down the blueflame route


----------



## fjk

What gains are available for a remap on a 2006 a transit connect 90hp and the rough cost please.


----------



## JCooch

minimadgriff said:


> Depends on the car really and what the customer is after. We can supply exhausts and re-map some. Also service them etc but its not our specialist market hence why we cant cater for all Jap cars. We get alot in for Rolling Road runs. :thumb:


Would just be a rolling road as im gona need my AFR checking once im run in and the new ECU is plugged in. Its a 92 Mazda Rx-7.


----------



## minimadgriff

SteveTDCi said:


> you need to do a miltek group buy on VAG 2.0Ts or at least cupras or i'm likely to go down the blueflame route


we sell blueflame too  we are offering FREE fitting on them when purchased through us, same as the Milltek offer.  If you don't have a re-map I could offer you a package deal :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

fjk said:


> What gains are available for a remap on a 2006 a transit connect 90hp and the rough cost please.


Im assuming its the 2.4TDci? If so the gains are about 40bhp and 50llbft of torque! :thumb: We actually re-map quite alot of vans.

Also don't forget you will get better mpg! :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

JCooch said:


> Would just be a rolling road as im gona need my AFR checking once im run in and the new ECU is plugged in. Its a 92 Mazda Rx-7.


Yeah we can do that for you :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi

minimadgriff said:


> we sell blueflame too  we are offering FREE fitting on them when purchased through us, same as the Milltek offer.  If you don't have a re-map I could offer you a package deal :thumb:


Whats the noise like on the blueflame, they seem to get good reviews on the Golf Gti forum and it makes a change from saying I have a milltek ! oh and do blueflame do an exhaust for the Cupra, I know they do one for the K1. I already have a map and could only convince the wife on the exhaust if they were cheap ( or I can try and bend the truth a little !)

Thanks
Steve


----------



## NickP

NickP said:


> Standard, so it would be the Milltek DPF Delete d/p mated to a standard system


bump


----------



## minimadgriff

NickP said:


> bump


Arh Sorry Nick.

The DPF bypass is £344.14 inc vat. Do you have one of our maps?


----------



## NickP

No 200.5bhp standard at the moment


----------



## minimadgriff

NickP said:


> No 200.5bhp standard at the moment


£399.95 inc vat for a map then! You sure its not got a mild map on it?


----------



## NickP

minimadgriff said:


> £399.95 inc vat for a map then! You sure its not got a mild map on it?


As I've had it from new, yes I'm 100% sure 

So around £740 then?


----------



## minimadgriff

NickP said:


> As I've had it from new, yes I'm 100% sure
> 
> So around £740 then?


Sure you didnt have it done and forgot? :lol: or maybe your misses has been modding it behind your back :lol:

Yep about that figure. :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

minimadgriff said:


> Im assuming its the 2.4TDci? If so the gains are about 40bhp and 50llbft of torque! :thumb: We actually re-map quite alot of vans.
> 
> Also don't forget you will get better mpg! :thumb:


1.8TDCI mate.

Any exhausts for a caddy lol


----------



## minimadgriff

Grizzle said:


> 1.8TDCI mate.
> 
> Any exhausts for a caddy lol


Arh ok. That gains about 25bhp and 35llbft og torque. :thumb: priced at £399.95. I will do 10% off re-maps for DW members though!

Is it the late shape caddy?


----------



## NickP

minimadgriff said:


> Sure you didnt have it done and forgot? :lol: or maybe your misses has been modding it behind your back :lol:
> 
> Yep about that figure. :thumb:


Are the gains likely to be similar to this? 
http://www.jbsautodesigns.co.uk/product/2887/170pd-largebore-dedpf-downpipe-and-ccjbs-dpfoff-package


----------



## minimadgriff

NickP said:


> Are the gains likely to be similar to this?
> http://www.jbsautodesigns.co.uk/product/2887/170pd-largebore-dedpf-downpipe-and-ccjbs-dpfoff-package


those are the sorts of figures we have seen too.


----------



## fjk

minimadgriff said:


> Arh ok. That gains about 25bhp and 35llbft og torque. :thumb: priced at £399.95. I will do 10% off re-maps for DW members though!
> 
> Is it the late shape caddy?


ok thanks mate, that should make it a bit better


----------



## NickP

minimadgriff said:


> those are the sorts of figures we have seen too.


One last thing....

JBS have quoted me £52.50 if at any point I wanted my standard pipe with DPF refitted and the standard map put back on - would you be able to offer similar - ie if I was selling the car and buyer wanted a standard setup?


----------



## minimadgriff

NickP said:


> One last thing....
> 
> JBS have quoted me £52.50 if at any point I wanted my standard pipe with DPF refitted and the standard map put back on - would you be able to offer similar - ie if I was selling the car and buyer wanted a standard setup?


It would be £69 inc vat Nick.


----------



## NickP

Do you have the Miltek pipes in stock, or is it something that needs to be ordered in? 

And I presume you RR before and after


----------



## minimadgriff

We can get one in with out much greif. Ofcourse we do :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi

SteveTDCi said:


> Whats the noise like on the blueflame, they seem to get good reviews on the Golf Gti forum and it makes a change from saying I have a milltek ! oh and do blueflame do an exhaust for the Cupra, I know they do one for the K1. I already have a map and could only convince the wife on the exhaust if they were cheap ( or I can try and bend the truth a little !)
> 
> Thanks
> Steve


bump since us leon owners are hijacking this thread !


----------



## NickP

I think I need to get booked in 

Do you have any before after dyno plots of 170 engines that you've done this on?


----------



## dew1911

Thanks for info on the Focus 1.6 mate, but you never put a price up! Sorry for being such a pain. Loving all the pics so far


----------



## Grizzle

minimadgriff said:


> Is it the late shape caddy?


Caddy 2k (04-Present) 1.9 Tdi PD its been remapped to 160bhp and 240 ft lbs of torque.


----------



## minimadgriff

NickP said:


> I think I need to get booked in
> 
> Do you have any before after dyno plots of 170 engines that you've done this on?


I'll see if we have one and post it up.



dew1911 said:


> Thanks for info on the Focus 1.6 mate, but you never put a price up! Sorry for being such a pain. Loving all the pics so far


Price is £399.95 inc vat  10% can come off that though :thumb:



Grizzle said:


> Caddy 2k (04-Present) 1.9 Tdi PD its been remapped to 160bhp and 240 ft lbs of torque.


Nick here has a 1.9PD 105 now running 195bhp and over 300llbft of torque :thumb: The Milltek do a cat back which is £438.32 inc vat with either FREE fitting OR 10% off.

Ben


----------



## JCooch

minimadgriff said:


> Yeah we can do that for you :thumb:


Wicked. tempted to do a before run then once the next ECU is in let her get adjusted and come back.

On a serious note, pm heading your way.


----------



## Refined Detail

Very interesting thread! Subscribed!


----------



## Grizzle

minimadgriff said:


> Nick here has a 1.9PD 105 now running 195bhp and over 300llbft of torque :thumb: The Milltek do a cat back which is £438.32 inc vat with either FREE fitting OR 10% off.
> 
> Ben


I want more power (and a clutch to go with it)

If you speak to Nick ask him how good are the injectors?? i've been told 260bhp??


----------



## chunkytfg

Minimadgriff

could you identify this for me please? It's a tuning box i know but the website moulded into the front of it is a dead link and google doesnt seem to help. the car was bought with it fitted allegedly giving it around 160hp with a swtich to turn it off but i'm buiggered if i can tell the difference either way.

Fabia VRS FYI


----------



## minimadgriff

I can identify that as something I wouldn't put anywhere near a car! Its a "tuning" box other wise known as something to fool the ECU into chucking more fuel in. This can also be acheived with a 50pence resistor, thats just a morew exstravigant way of doing it.


----------



## minimadgriff

Grizzle said:


> I want more power (and a clutch to go with it)
> 
> If you speak to Nick ask him how good are the injectors?? i've been told 260bhp??


we put bigger injectors in nicks. he is also running a standard clutch!


----------



## NickP

minimadgriff said:


> I'll see if we have one and post it up.


If you could Ben, that would probably sway it for me, as I know several people who have had the same done at JBS and have been really happy with their results, but
a) - I've dealt with AmD before and have been really pleased with the service 
&
b) - You're a heck of a lot closer to me


----------



## leon20v

chunkytfg said:


> Minimadgriff
> 
> could you identify this for me please? It's a tuning box i know but the website moulded into the front of it is a dead link and google doesnt seem to help.


not sure if its helpfull but i tried the link off your picture and got this
http://www.steinbauer.cc/neu/index.php?car_engine=17042


----------



## minimadgriff

NickP said:


> If you could Ben, that would probably sway it for me, as I know several people who have had the same done at JBS and have been really happy with their results, but
> a) - I've dealt with AmD before and have been really pleased with the service
> &
> b) - You're a heck of a lot closer to me


stop faffing and getting your **** down here then  Your on SCN, you must have seen all our happy customers. :thumb:


----------



## NickP

minimadgriff said:


> stop faffing and getting your **** down here then  Your on SCN, you must have seen all our happy customers. :thumb:


Yes, but I haven't seen a de-dpf happy customer yet


----------



## minimadgriff

NickP said:


> Yes, but I haven't seen a de-dpf happy customer yet


We havn't done any members of SCN with a DPF bypass to be fair. Ill dig you out a graph


----------



## chunkytfg

minimadgriff said:


> I can identify that as something I wouldn't put anywhere near a car! Its a "tuning" box other wise known as something to fool the ECU into chucking more fuel in. This can also be acheived with a 50pence resistor, thats just a morew exstravigant way of doing it.


Ahh so it's the car equivalent of a power commander which i would also never dream of fitting to a bike.

Now to investigate the removal of it!


----------



## minimadgriff

Little update from today

We had this S3 in for a re-map but it turned out it already had one it was just very under powered. Turned out to be the common problem of the boost pipes under the manifold leaking. They were replaced and it suddenly found over 20llbft of torque! We also done front and rear powerflex wishbone bushes.










The R32 VW Cup Race car was picked up ready for its outing at Brads tomorrow. This actually used to be our old race car that the boss drove very sucessfully, hence why we still look after it.



















Jag 2.0Tdi was in for a re-map these gain about 30bhp and 40llbft of torque




























Audi A4 in for Pads alround and a minor service










This Corsa VXR came in with a miss fire, we unfortunatley found piston "4" is damaged, we had this car in a little while ago and warned the customer the map he had, had done at another tuners was too agressive and could cause issues. It finally has  Poor bloke faces a large bill now










Mk5 R32 in for 4 wheel alingment and a Pipercross Viper Induction Kit. Also booked in for a Milltek and map too soon.










This focus RS we had in a couple of days ago for a idling issue, sorted only to find the clutch was past its best! i.e totally ****ed!










buggered AP 6 paddle










Nice New Sachs 4 Paddle










and then my daily hack in for a timing belt










We also got the dyno back together today 

Also todays topic of discussion was what shall we do next year. Carry on with the Seat Leon race cars or build a Monster Mk2 Audi S3.

When we say monster. stripped out, roll cage, 500-600bhp, possible wide arch conversion etc. Basically it will be a race car that can also be used on the road. One we can enter into a number of race series, time attack, track days etc  This is what we are swaying towards. Almost got a semi thinking about it! :lol:

The yellow leon race car is looking like it could win the Dunlop Sport Maxx Championship too  one race to go :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

SteveTDCi said:


> Whats the noise like on the blueflame, they seem to get good reviews on the Golf Gti forum and it makes a change from saying I have a milltek ! oh and do blueflame do an exhaust for the Cupra, I know they do one for the K1. I already have a map and could only convince the wife on the exhaust if they were cheap ( or I can try and bend the truth a little !)
> 
> Thanks
> Steve


Tbh Steve we havn't fitted any Blueflame exhausts to any Mk5 based cars yet. Our customers always opt for Milltek on VAG's it would seem. So I can't compare sounds.

BF only do exhausts for the K1 by the looks of it.


----------



## minimadgriff

chunkytfg said:


> Ahh so it's the car equivalent of a power commander which i would also never dream of fitting to a bike.
> 
> *Now to investigate the removal of it!*


best thing to do!


----------



## Phil H

excellent stuff keep it coming!

If a car already has a remap can it still be tweeked? or checked if the remap is correct and working as it should?
I have a E46 BMW 330ci


----------



## pooma

Still loving this thread and happy to see minimadgriff is taking time out to offer some great advice. Keep up the good work fella, it's people like you who make this forum a great place for advice and a pleasure to visit :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

Phil H said:


> excellent stuff keep it coming!
> 
> If a car already has a remap can it still be tweeked? or checked if the remap is correct and working as it should?
> I have a E46 BMW 330ci


Cheers, :thumb:

We can check its all working as its should and is ok but We wouldnt tweak someone elses map, we would rite our own. the S3 today for example we could have improved upon that but we told him to wait untill he gets all the bits for Stage Two.

The VXR we had intoday we checked his map out a little while ago and could see it was too aggresive but it was his decision not to let us retify someone else's **** up.


----------



## minimadgriff

pooma said:


> Still loving this thread and happy to see minimadgriff is taking time out to offer some great advice. Keep up the good work fella, it's people like you who make this forum a great place for advice and a pleasure to visit :thumb:


Thanks for the kind words  Its quite nice doing this. we are even going to add a workshop blog to our website now :thumb:

Tuesday im not at work though but there will be a different kind of thread. Of to snetteron for the day :thumb: can't wait as this day has been along time coming!


----------



## hallett

only just seen this thread, great work, how much would you charge for a bake fluid change on a 2006 RenaultSport Megane, we already have the fluid so would just literately need changing, we dont let many people near our car so would prefer it to go where we know it will be looked after. Can also buck the VAG trend 

Daniel


----------



## Dave182

How much would you charge to adjust the torsion bar on a 206 (To higher it, it was only done about 6 months ago so wont be seized) and refit the standard front shocks and springs including vat. 

Cheers mate, Dave


----------



## T4_ANNI

Thats a massive gain on that Edition 30!!


----------



## NickP

minimadgriff said:


> We havn't done any members of SCN with a DPF bypass to be fair. Ill dig you out a graph


Any joy?


----------



## minimadgriff

Firstly, sorry there has been no update sofar this week. I was off the first part of the week and we have been a man down so its been quite busy. I'll do a little update with pics either later on today or tomorrow :thumb:



hallett said:


> only just seen this thread, great work, how much would you charge for a bake fluid change on a 2006 RenaultSport Megane, we already have the fluid so would just literately need changing, we dont let many people near our car so would prefer it to go where we know it will be looked after. Can also buck the VAG trend
> 
> Daniel


Cheers 

A full brake fluid change would be £50+ vat :thumb:



Dave206 said:


> How much would you charge to adjust the torsion bar on a 206 (To higher it, it was only done about 6 months ago so wont be seized) and refit the standard front shocks and springs including vat.
> 
> Cheers mate, Dave


Hello Dave,

You would probably be looking at about 2 to 2.5 ours depending on how easy it comes out. This includes 4 wheel laser alignment too. (£60 per hour + vat)



NickP said:


> Any joy?


Sorry Nick. Will do.


----------



## -Ally-

got me a price for brakes the same as yours yet mate ?

Picked the car up on friday so may consider the AP's if the price is decent. 

Cheers


----------



## Mr THX

Sent a request last week through your website on the possibility of a remap on my car (Mazda 2.2 MZR-CD Diesel 185ps), still no response?? Is there a better way to get some info?

Thanks


----------



## minimadgriff

AllyArctic300 said:


> got me a price for brakes the same as yours yet mate ?
> 
> Picked the car up on friday so may consider the AP's if the price is decent.
> 
> Cheers


Best way to get those brakes is become a member of the RSOC and contact Lami  other wise they will cost about £1800 +!


----------



## minimadgriff

Mr THX said:


> Sent a request last week through your website on the possibility of a remap on my car (Mazda 2.2 MZR-CD Diesel 185ps), still no response?? Is there a better way to get some info?
> 
> Thanks


We normally respond to emails within a day or two as we are unindated with them. I can only assume that we didn't receive it. I need to double check with Shaun Monday if we are able to map the Mazda as I know some of them its not possible to without piggy back ECU's.


----------



## minimadgriff

Sorry for the lack of updates last week.

Here is afew cars we have had in last week

Vauxall 1.8 Astra in for a re-map. gained about 10bhp and the same in torque.










Seat Ibiza 1.8T in for a G60/VR6 clutch conversion










Audi S5 in for a service - I love these cars.



















Can't remember what this LCR was in for but they look nice so here's a pic :lol:










Leon Cupra K1 in for a re-map  gains on these are about 60bhp and 100llbft of torque!



















More details on that 911 when its back in on Thursday 

VW Scirocco in for a Re-map and a Milltek Cat Back. Gains on this are about 65bhp and 75/80llbft of torque



















Audi Q7 in for a re-map, we fitted a Milltek to this recently, Sounds awesome! Gains are 20/25bhp and the same in torque.



















Mk5 Golf Gti in for a re-map this gained about 70bhp and 75llbft of torque










2 VXR Astra's, the red one for springs and the black one for lack of power.





































Audi TT in for a new air con pipe! What a **** of a job that was!










Leon LCR, "think" this came in for a service










VXR Corsa - this came in to be mapped on Thursday (at 4pm) ready for Saturdays Dunlop Sport Maxx at Snetterton. Not too much of a task then :lol: It did get out and done quite well though!



















964 911 3.4 N/A in for a re-map these usually get between 15-25bhp and the same in torque. Even though its not massive gains they don't arf go well after!




























Audi RS6 Twin Turbo in for a Re-map and custom De-cats. Gains are 65bhp and 70+llbft of torque. You can also see the Focus RS to the left. This was in for a AP brake upgrade like mine, top mounts, uprated heater pipes and chargecooler bushes.










Audi RS4 in for a Service and Re-map 




























sorry thats all I managed to get pics of last week! I'll be back on this week though.


----------



## Rickyboy

Man, those first few pictures are huge! It's like a car has just parked in my screen!


----------



## minimadgriff

I have rezied them and reloaded them :lol:


----------



## Mr THX

Any news on maps for the Mazda


----------



## minimadgriff

Mr THX said:


> Any news on maps for the Mazda


Havn't forgotten but the person I need to check with was busy all day. Tomorrow will be easier though.


----------



## minimadgriff

ooooooh what did we have delivered on a low loader today then! :devil:


----------



## hallett

minimadgriff said:


> Cheers
> 
> A full brake fluid change would be £50+ vat :thumb:


sounds good, would it be possible for it to be done same day? we are quite far away so will probs go to lakeside while the fluid is being changed. Also the latest pics are not being displayed

Daniel


----------



## NickP

minimadgriff said:


> ooooooh what did we have delivered on a low loader today then! :devil:


Someone coming in for a 170dpf off map & Milltek D/P that you are going to post the RR results of?  
:lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

NickP said:


> Someone coming in for a 170dpf off map & Milltek D/P that you are going to post the RR results of?
> :lol:


its not a quick thing to find mate. I have got to go through EVERY single mk5 Tdi we have ever mapped untill I find the one that had the DPF on. We only save them under the reg and I don't know the reg of the ones we have done.

I will do it as soon as I get a chance but all the time the dyno is being used I can't get on there.


----------



## NickP

minimadgriff said:


> its not a quick thing to find mate. I have got to go through EVERY single mk5 Tdi we have ever mapped untill I find the one that had the DPF on. We only save them under the reg and I don't know the reg of the ones we have done.
> 
> I will do it as soon as I get a chance but all the time the dyno is being used I can't get on there.


As long as you're on the case


----------



## BenZetecS

The low loader delivery - Audi S8 or RS6?

No - they say that on the speedo - it must be an R8 V10?


----------



## minimadgriff

hallett said:


> sounds good, would it be possible for it to be done same day? we are quite far away so will probs go to lakeside while the fluid is being changed. Also the latest pics are not being displayed
> 
> Daniel


Hello Daniel,

It should take about an hour to do :thumb: We can drop you off a lakeside while its done then pick you up.


----------



## minimadgriff

BenZetecS said:


> The low loader delivery - Audi S8 or RS6?
> 
> No - they say that on the speedo - it must be an *R8 V10*?












:thumb: This new v10 is awesome! looks much better than the V8 and the sound :doublesho

Got another R8 coming into later in the week. :devil:


----------



## Mat430uk

cheers for the PM regarding the GT 50+bhp and 70-75lb wow ! have you been in a chipped one ?


----------



## minimadgriff

Mat430uk said:


> cheers for the PM regarding the GT 50+bhp and 70-75lb wow ! have you been in a chipped one ?


I havn't personally driven or been one after mapping. your going to notice it though :thumb:


----------



## ade33

If this thread is gonna continue to be this fantastic, can we have it stuck please? :thumb: _GREAT_ thread!


----------



## -tom-

cracking read fela loved every single car u have worked on. what els can u do with the vrs?

can i have a job please lol


----------



## hallett

minimadgriff said:


> Hello Daniel,
> 
> It should take about an hour to do :thumb: We can drop you off a lakeside while its done then pick you up.


damn, thats service :thumb: we will get it booked soon hopefully, got to find time to get the callipers off, stripped, powder coated and rebuilt first lol

Daniel


----------



## s3 rav

what a great thread. do you provide REVO software aswell? whats the difference between your maps compared with REVO? (s3 8l)


----------



## minimadgriff

s3 rav said:


> what a great thread. do you provide REVO software aswell? whats the difference between your maps compared with REVO? (s3 8l)


cheers :thumb: We are a REVO dealer too.

both give about the same gains but its power delivery that is different.


----------



## S-X-I

Hi Ben,

Did you get my PM yesterday?


----------



## minimadgriff

S-X-I said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> Did you get my PM yesterday?


replied to


----------



## hMd

haha thats so cool! never knew taxi's could get remaps! 

i had my discreet full milltek non res exhaust, ap coils and KW front and rear ARBs fitted there ;P


----------



## minimadgriff

Here is a selection of cars sofar this week 

Audi TT 2.0Tfsi in for map settings check and a knocking noise.










Audi S3 in for map adjustments to suit new mods. Now running 365bhp and 360llbft of torque.










Audi S3 2.0Tfsi in for a full exhaust and stage 2+ re-map. Now running 370bhp and 360llbft of torque.




























Golf Gti in for a Re-map only made about 255bhp due to running on 95ron fuel. If using 99ron it would be around 270bhp and also help with improving MPG.



















Audi RS4 in for a map update.










Polo Gti in for AP coilovers



















Seat Leon Cupra in for KW Variant 3 Coilovers, just had new rims fitted the day










Always carful 














































BMW 530i in for a re-map. iirc gained about 15bhp and about the same in torque.














































Another S3 in for a re-map










Audi A3 1.8T in for running fault and coilovers










Porsche 911 3.4 C2 These usually gain between 15-25bhp. We couldn't dyno this one was it was fully auto so as soon as we put our foot down it kicks down. So all set up work was done on the road.



















And the best till last  Two R8's

first up is a Brand New V10 R8, only has delivery mileage its in for Ceramic brake upgrade costing £14k! The new V10 is amazing! they have made afew changes in looks from the V8 and they look much better! The sound is out of this world! Can't wait for Milltek to make a system for them!














































Audi R8 V10 in for a Milltek system!




























another update later but im only in for half a day today.


----------



## s3 rav

great pics there. that r8 v10 looks like a monster. regarding your reply... would you say the REVO is more agressive then your map? my cousin has recently taken his a4 1.8tqs for a full kw v3, very hapy with the service you provided.


----------



## golf548

Bet you hate going to work everyday

My god those S3's must shift....

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## PhatPhil

Are the Stage2+ S3s running standard clutches?

Look at the orange peel on that BMW!


----------



## minimadgriff

s3 rav said:


> great pics there. that r8 v10 looks like a monster. regarding your reply... would you say the REVO is more agressive then your map? my cousin has recently taken his a4 1.8tqs for a full kw v3, very hapy with the service you provided.


Thanks. The V10 is pure porn!

Revo is more aggresive low down and then tends to tail off where as ours is more linear. Comes in strong and holds the power. We can map ours to be more aggresive low down and tail off too.

Glad he was happy  we always aim to please :thumb:



golf548 said:


> Bet you hate going to work everyday
> 
> My god those S3's must shift....
> 
> :thumb::thumb:


:lol: someone has to do it.

The S3's are very quick. They could do with being a little light though.


----------



## minimadgriff

PhatPhil said:


> Are the Stage2+ S3s running standard clutches?
> 
> Look at the orange peel on that BMW!


one of them definatley is as we fitted it, the other one who knows how long the clutch will last

The R8's are only a little better!


----------



## Phil H

excellent stuff the R8 V10 is just stunning!! mmmmm 

but call me strange but my fav pic out of your last post is the one showing the masking tape on the wheels. A lot of places don't give a dam, its just nice to see.
:thumb:


----------



## transtek

Happy birthday by the way!!!


----------



## minimadgriff

Phil H said:


> excellent stuff the R8 V10 is just stunning!! mmmmm
> 
> but call me strange but my fav pic out of your last post is the one showing the masking tape on the wheels. A lot of places don't give a dam, its just nice to see.
> :thumb:


Cheers, 

Better to be safe then sorry! They won't even use spray grease on hinges etc if the car comes in and they are all clean and shiny in the door shuts!



transtek said:


> Happy birthday by the way!!!


Thanks  :thumb:


----------



## NickP

No de dpf graph joy yet Ben?
I really would like to be making a decision where I'm going to get it done within the next 5 or so days, so I can arrange to get booked in


----------



## minimadgriff

NickP said:


> No de dpf graph joy yet Ben?
> I really would like to be making a decision where I'm going to get it done within the next 5 or so days, so I can arrange to get booked in


I only got a chance to check through about 1/4 of them sofar as the dyno is being used constantly with mapping etc. Ill "try" to get to work early on Monday and hopefully come up trumps!


----------



## NickP

:thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

A further update of a small selection of cars we had in last week

Skoda Octavia 105PD in for a cambelt and re-map. This gained 45bhp and about 55llbft of torque from memory










Mitsubishi Outlander in for a re-map, these get about 40bhp and 65/70llbft of torque



















Mk4 1.8T in for running issues




























Octavia VRS in for a full Milltek and Powertec induction kit.










Mk4 PD Golf in for CV boots










Audi S3 in for a re-map, now running 331bhp and 339llbft



















Pug 106 with Stage 3 head, full exhaust, cams, pulley etc in for a custom re-map. Not sure what it made as I left before we finished.




























Merc in for a cam sensor










Now The R8 for the Milltek Exhaust 








































































































































another cheeky shot of the V10.  Thats leaving us tomorrow as its all done now. Ill get some more sexy shots tomorrow. You can never see enought pics of an R8 :thumb:










Also how do you like our new retro fit boost gauge. No need to run those annoying cables and pipes in to the car :lol: :lol:



















:lol: only kidding its a fuel pressure gauge, Its an Ibiza 1.8T in for a running fault. Seems to be the fuel pump










and how do you like our new alloy ramps. Its to make life easier getting the legs of the ramps under low cars. We can supply these if you fancy buying some.


----------



## minimadgriff

nick I have your graphs


----------



## hallett

minimadgriff said:


> and how do you like our new alloy ramps. Its to make life easier getting the legs of the ramps under low cars. We can supply these if you fancy buying some.


how much are these and what tyre size can they take? we have been looking cos we have to drive onto some wood to get the jack under the car :lol:

Daniel


----------



## NickP

minimadgriff said:


> nick I have your graphs


Yey! :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

hallett said:


> how much are these and what tyre size can they take? we have been looking cos we have to drive onto some wood to get the jack under the car :lol:
> 
> Daniel


They are £85 a pair + vat. :thumb: We had the rear tyres of the R8 on them!


----------



## minimadgriff

NickP said:


> Yey! :thumb:


ill stick them up tomorrow as I found them just as we were leaving.


----------



## Fin2982

hey man, what can you do for a 53 plate volvo s60 R Geartronic
and what does it give in mpg if any better


----------



## minimadgriff

Fin2982 said:


> hey man, what can you do for a 53 plate volvo s60 R Geartronic
> and what does it give in mpg if any better


Morning,

What BHP is your S60 and ill see what we can do :thumb:

Ben


----------



## dew1911

minimadgriff said:


> Morning,
> 
> What BHP is your S60 and ill see what we can do :thumb:
> 
> Ben


I just skim read that as up to 560bhp and nearly fell off the chair :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

dew1911 said:


> I just skim read that as up to 560bhp and nearly fell off the chair :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: might take abit more than a map to get it up to 560 :lol:


----------



## dew1911

I'm sure you could do it and even make it run at 560bhp... For how long exactly is another topic :lol:


----------



## Fin2982

minimadgriff said:


> Morning,
> 
> What BHP is your S60 and ill see what we can do :thumb:
> 
> Ben


With it being the Geartronic of the R its 300bhp


----------



## Nudenut

Hi Ben, great thread, just caught up with it... ALL LOL

Gonna Miltek the RS 6 (C6) yep the one you mapped! (sure you said the mapping stays as is?)

Have got a bulk buy price on a Cat back (black ovals) but would like you to quote me please??

Also on straight fit?

Last question Res or Non Res can't remember what Shaun suggested!

Kind regards,
Nigel


----------



## minimadgriff

Fin2982 said:


> With it being the Geartronic of the R its 300bhp


ill check tomorrow if we can do it :thumb:



Nudenut said:


> Hi Ben, great thread, just caught up with it... ALL LOL
> 
> Gonna Miltek the RS 6 (C6) yep the one you mapped! (sure you said the mapping stays as is?)
> 
> Have got a bulk buy price on a Cat back (black ovals) but would like you to quote me please??
> 
> Also on straight fit?
> 
> Last question Res or Non Res can't remember what Shaun suggested!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Nigel


Thanks Nigel 

Ill check the price tomorrow for you and let you know.

It is a straight fit on so can go back to standard at any time. I would get the non-res if it was me  We are still doing free fitting too :thumb:


----------



## Ashtra

great pics.your getting a lot of power from that edition 30 golf with an exhaust,filter and a map.Is that right????????


----------



## minimadgriff

Ashtra said:


> great pics.your getting a lot of power from that edition 30 golf with an exhaust,filter and a map.Is that right????????


cheers 

yup thats right  Cupras are the same too


----------



## Pandy

Hi mate

Do you do power runs on the rolling road? My ecu doesnt allow remapping but i wouldnt mind knowing my power output in the near future

Seems you provide a superb service :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

Pandy said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Do you do power runs on the rolling road? My ecu doesnt allow remapping but i wouldnt mind knowing my power output in the near future
> 
> Seems you provide a superb service :thumb:


Yep we do just power runs :thumb: 3 runs with a print out is £60.


----------



## minimadgriff

I've beenbeen abit slack this week with taking pics im afraid. So here is a small selection of what we have had in.

Audi A3 with Big Turbo conversion in for a running fault










Mazda 6 in for lowering springs



















Seat Leon PD with Hybrid Turbo and a AmD Custom map, turbo is going back under warranty due to a fault with it










Audi A3 3.2V6 in for a Milltek Exhaust and AmD Re-map. Booked back in for cams too!



















Audi A3 in for a AmD Re-map










Mini Cooper JCW in for A Service

(wheres wally? :lol: )










Ibiza with GT28 conversion in for a AmD Custom Map



















VR6 MK3 Golf in for discs and pads all round plus a full set of silcone hoses










Audi TT 225Q infor a Forge 007p recirc valve, pipercross panel filter and AmD Map










Mk4 Golf 1.8T in for a running fault and cambelt kit










Focus ST in for a full exhaust










Saab 95 in for a full service



















Cheeky little shot of my 1/5th petrol RC while I was up stairs :lol:










Seat Ibiza in for Clutch and wheel alighment



















Mk4 1.8T in for diagnostics










Audi S3 in for a Milltek and Forge 007P



















Ibiza Cupra in for a regulator motor










got some more pics to load of my camera so will do that shortly.










The Audi R8 with the Ceramics all fitted


----------



## dew1911

That R8 still makes me go weak at the knees!

I hate you, I really really do  :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

dew1911 said:


> That R8 still makes me go weak at the knees!
> 
> I hate you, I really really do  :lol:


:lol:

Im just leaving work now! We had a Rolling Road Shoot out today. More pics later.


----------



## minimadgriff

Fin2982 said:


> With it being the Geartronic of the R its 300bhp


Sorry for the late reply. We can gain about 35bhp and about 35/40llbft of torque. the price is £399.95 inc vat :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

Some more pics from Saturday and sunday! Not often I have to work Saturday and got lumbered with Sunday too! :lol:

M3 Evo in for a re-map. Gained 14bhp and still has to adapt yet. So not bad for a N/A car



















Audi A5 3.0Tdi in for a Milltek, only had 64 miles on the clock!



















BMW M5 in for a re-map. I can't remember how much it gained though 




























Some pics of the rolling road shoot out we had on Sunday 





















































































































































































Ill do another update from this week on Friday


----------



## Phil H

Are panel filters worth it?


----------



## dew1911

Phil H said:


> Are panel filters worth it?


Yes, without them bits of crap get into the engine and can do much damage.


----------



## Leemack

Loving this thread

Hope you keep updating :thumb:


----------



## Phil H

dew1911 said:


> Yes, without them bits of crap get into the engine and can do much damage.


lol i know that, i mean an aftermarket panel filter


----------



## minimadgriff

another update for your viewing pleasure 

Audi A4 3.0Tdi! These end up with over 300bhp and 430ish llbft of torque!



















Mk5 Golf Gti in for KW Variant 3 Coilovers




























Mk6 Golf Gti in for a AmD re-map














































Mk5 Golf R32 in for AmD Re-map, Pipercross Viper, Milltek hi-flow manifolds, sport cats and cat back non-res system now running 280bhp, can't remember the torque though.





































Audi A4 V6 in for a wheel bearing










Seat Leon 150 PD in for a clutch and stage 2 AmD map










Mk4 R32 in for a Milltek cat back system




























Another Mk6 Gti in for a AmD Re-map





































Mk1 Focus RS in to have a JEK/FMS manifold fitted, forge actuator and now running 280bhp and 330llbft of torque


















































































Audi A3 2.0Tdi in for a AmD Re-map



















Didn't do anything to this, just a good customer popped in to say hi. Its a S3 we fitted a Gt28 to and mapped.




























Audi A4 Cab in for a AmD Re-map



















Golf ED 30 in for a REVO re-map




























Fiesta Zetec S Tdci in for a re-map



















Ford Racing Puma with a Focus RS engine conversion in for running faults and a check over.














































Audi A6 Tdi in for a AmD re-map



















VW Scirrocco in for a Revo Re-map and KW loweing springs



























































































I have some more pics on my camera but thats it till next monday im afraid as im off work the rest of the week  :thumb::wave:


----------



## tmagnet

How did the fiesta do? As that should be a bit better than most :thumb:


----------



## williamsclio1

What gains If any do you think you could achieve on a Racing Puma?

David


----------



## chunkytfg

Just out of interest how big a job is the clutch replacement? TIme wise and in terms of how much of the car needs dismantaling!


----------



## MK1Campaign

Best thread on here.


----------



## MattDuffy88

Good lord! You have some tasty motors go through there


----------



## minimadgriff

tmagnet said:


> How did the fiesta do? As that should be a bit better than most :thumb:


It didn't in the end! Its got some major running issues! Customer ended up taking it away to try and find the fault as he couldnt leave it with us. I do have a graph of my best mates one we done. Its imense! He gets 71 MPG too.



williamsclio1 said:


> What gains If any do you think you could achieve on a Racing Puma?
> 
> David


For the FRP we can do a full exhaust and re-map. The re-map gets about 8-12bhp and the same in torque. Much better throttle response and drivability



chunkytfg said:


> Just out of interest how big a job is the clutch replacement? TIme wise and in terms of how much of the car needs dismantaling!


Depends on the car really. Normally 4/5 hours but then on something like an RS6 the engine has to come out :lol: we done a gear box on an RS6 last year. 27 hours labour :doublesho


----------



## chunkytfg

minimadgriff said:


> Depends on the car really. Normally 4/5 hours but then on something like an RS6 the engine has to come out :lol: we done a gear box on an RS6 last year. 27 hours labour :doublesho


I meant that car in particular as i have a Fabia VRS with the same engine and a clutch on the way out


----------



## minimadgriff

chunkytfg said:


> I meant that car in particular as i have a Fabia VRS with the same engine and a clutch on the way out


its about 4 hours for yours. :thumb: make sure you change the flywheel too!


----------



## tmagnet

minimadgriff said:


> It didn't in the end! Its got some major running issues! Customer ended up taking it away to try and find the fault as he couldnt leave it with us. I do have a graph of my best mates one we done. Its imense! He gets 71 MPG too.


Just been speaking to the owner. I'm well gutted for him, i was eagerly awaiting the results!
Should be good when he gets it sorted and returns though! :thumb:


----------



## williamsclio1

Thanks for the quick response, I already have a miltec system and manifold, so not much gain to be made perhaps something for the future when I've got a bit of money to spend.
Ok last question what BHP could be gained from a Peugoet 306 2ltr diesel HDI w reg with a remap.

Mate is convienced these loads to be gained can't see it myself.

David


----------



## minimadgriff

tmagnet said:


> Just been speaking to the owner. I'm well gutted for him, i was eagerly awaiting the results!
> Should be good when he gets it sorted and returns though! :thumb:


so were we we wanted to see how much difference it would make with the mods he had.



williamsclio1 said:


> Thanks for the quick response, I already have a miltec system and manifold, so not much gain to be made perhaps something for the future when I've got a bit of money to spend.
> Ok last question what BHP could be gained from a Peugoet 306 2ltr diesel HDI w reg with a remap.
> 
> Mate is convienced these loads to be gained can't see it myself.
> 
> David


the gains I mentioned were just for the map so for £299.95 its pretty good gains. We will map it to suit the fact it has the full system too.

the 90bhp Hdi gains about 30/35 bhp and 40/50llbft of torque. Not too shabby :thumb:


----------



## Carr20VT

Any idea on the rough cost of a quaife diff fitted for 2.0 tfsi? 1000+ notes?


----------



## minimadgriff

Carr20VT said:


> Any idea on the rough cost of a quaife diff fitted for 2.0 tfsi? 1000+ notes?


£1200 supplied and fitted :thumb: awesome mod!


----------



## s3 rav

sportecs on that s3 look beautiful


----------



## NickP

Hi Ben, you should have had someone I recommended in today for a DPF delete on their Leon 170PD - 

They were very pleased with the results 229bhp and 339ft/lb - 

Look forward to seeing you on the 09th when mine is booked in 

They were charged slightly less than the figure you had originally mentioned to me - I trust you'll do me the same deal


----------



## minimadgriff

NickP said:


> Hi Ben, you should have had someone I recommended in today for a DPF delete on their Leon 170PD -
> 
> They were very pleased with the results 229bhp and 339ft/lb -
> 
> Look forward to seeing you on the 09th when mine is booked in
> 
> They were charged slightly less than the figure you had originally mentioned to me - I trust you'll do me the same deal


Excellent  I knew we had someone coming in but I have been off on holiday since Tuesday so didn't know the results. Not sure what price that paid though :lol: im sure yours will be the same.


----------



## NickP

minimadgriff said:


> Not sure what price that paid though :lol: im sure yours will be the same.


£719 inc VAT


----------



## ben1988

hi was just looking at this quality thread and my mate asked me to ask what are the gains on a fabia vrs for a remap and also how much is it thanks ben


----------



## -Kev-

saw the rolling road shoot-out here in the latest fast ford magazine - sweet :thumb:


----------



## Alex L

Some very nice cars there  

How did this one do?










Just a shame you guys arn't over here to do a remap on my new car, despite having 260 bhp it's a fraction quicker than my old 148 bhp Audi Coupe (top speeds probably a bit more though lol).


----------



## minimadgriff

ben1988 said:


> hi was just looking at this quality thread and my mate asked me to ask what are the gains on a fabia vrs for a remap and also how much is it thanks ben


The Fabia VRS gains about 50bhp and 55llbft of torque! So a nice gain there :thumb:

The price of this is £399.95 inc vat. This also includes a road test with data logging to start with to make sure the car is performing as it should and there are no problems. We then carry out a before rolling road run to test standard power. The car is then mapped on the road as well as the dyno to suit your car. After this we finish with a final rolling road run so you have a print out of before and after power.



fiestadetailer said:


> saw the rolling road shoot-out here in the latest fast ford magazine - sweet :thumb:


blimey, can't even remember how long ago we done that!



Alex L said:


> Some very nice cars there
> 
> How did this one do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a shame you guys arn't over here to do a remap on my new car, despite having 260 bhp it's a fraction quicker than my old 148 bhp Audi Coupe (top speeds probably a bit more though lol).


if im honest I can't remember as I have slept since then lol

your new car is proabanly alot heavier!

Im just sorting out some new pics I was off last week so didn't get any. Im back on it this week though :thumb:


----------



## ay4alex

MMG, how do the Range Rover TDV8's come out? a good increase? 

Any figures - 0-60's etc? certainly an interesting subject.... 
Alex


----------



## Jace

NickP said:


> Hi Ben, you should have had someone I recommended in today for a DPF delete on their Leon 170PD -
> 
> They were very pleased with the results 229bhp and 339ft/lb -


mmmm, wasnt going to mess with the power on mine, but for a little more than a map, this is tempting.

My warranty expires in 8k too :thumb:

I look forward to hearing what you think to the mod when your's is done


----------



## minimadgriff

ay4alex said:


> MMG, how do the Range Rover TDV8's come out? a good increase?
> 
> Any figures - 0-60's etc? certainly an interesting subject....
> Alex


They are mental. They gain about 50bhp and 140llbft of torque!

We don't really test 0-60's as its more about day to day driving. Obviously with the extra power, if you get a perfect launch, in good conditions, with good tyres etc you will get better times.


----------



## ay4alex

That sounds good, the 0-60 was just for a comparison tbh. We've done "chipping" and "plug in's" and they always seem to ruin the car, power feels very on/off, no finesse.
Are the tunes getting better these days?


----------



## minimadgriff

ay4alex said:


> That sounds good, the 0-60 was just for a comparison tbh. We've done "chipping" and "plug in's" and they always seem to ruin the car, power feels very on/off, no finesse.
> Are the tunes getting better these days?


depends who does it, there are some real crap ones out there and I wouldn't touch a "tuning box" witha barge pole. We map 50/60 cars a month  Power should be linear not on/off.


----------



## Nuclear Tom

Did you ever get back to they guy about the Mazda with the MZR-CD 2.2D 185 engine? I have one too and _need_ a map


----------



## minimadgriff

Nuclear Tom said:


> Did you ever get back to they guy about the Mazda with the MZR-CD 2.2D 185 engine? I have one too and _need_ a map


I did yeah. We can't remap mazda's im afraid. We tried to do a Mazda 6 and couldn't comunicate with it


----------



## alan_mcc

Love it. :argie:


----------



## timprice

Can i ask, i have a 2007 Passat Estate 2.0TDI PD 140 (236ft/lb torque), and am looking at getting it remapped after it's warranty runs out in March (poor acceleration at 1200-1500rpm is the main reason for wanting it).

What is the usual increase in power and torque for VW 2.0 TDI PD engines, and will a remap decrease or even remove that dead spot at 1200rpm?

Finally, how much does that sort of a remap cost?

Thanks

Tim


----------



## mdk1

Nuclear Tom said:


> Did you ever get back to they guy about the Mazda with the MZR-CD 2.2D 185 engine? I have one too and _need_ a map





minimadgriff said:


> I did yeah. We can't remap mazda's im afraid. We tried to do a Mazda 6 and couldn't comunicate with it


That's a shame Tom, could of been fun.


----------



## Nuclear Tom

mdk1 said:


> That's a shame Tom, could of been fun.


Indeed, someone will crack the ECU one day I'm sure.


----------



## mwbpsx

quick question here. Does the wheel size have a affect on the rr readings?

asking because my polo tdi feels slower and less powerful on 17s as opposed to the standard 15s


----------



## minimadgriff

timprice said:


> Can i ask, i have a 2007 Passat Estate 2.0TDI PD 140 (236ft/lb torque), and am looking at getting it remapped after it's warranty runs out in March (poor acceleration at 1200-1500rpm is the main reason for wanting it).
> 
> What is the usual increase in power and torque for VW 2.0 TDI PD engines, and will a remap decrease or even remove that dead spot at 1200rpm?
> 
> Finally, how much does that sort of a remap cost?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tim


Morning Tim,

It will improve throttle reposonse and acceloration lower down and all through the rev range.

The gains on the 140's are very good. They normally acheive about 45bhp and 55llbft of Torque! The price of this is £399.95 and it totally transforms the car.

Ben


----------



## minimadgriff

mwbpsx said:


> quick question here. Does the wheel size have a affect on the rr readings?
> 
> asking because my polo tdi feels slower and less powerful on 17s as opposed to the standard 15s


I don't know the ins and outs of wheels/tyres sizes etc as its not our speciality but changing the wheel size by 2 inches will effect the performance on the road. A friend of mine done the same thing on his car and keeps complaning its slower.


----------



## mwbpsx

minimadgriff said:


> I don't know the ins and outs of wheels/tyres sizes etc as its not our speciality but changing the wheel size by 2 inches will effect the performance on the road. A friend of mine done the same thing on his car and keeps complaning its slower.


Its not just me then :wall:


----------



## minimadgriff

another little selection of some of the motors we have had in recently.

Seat Leon for a cambelt service and full service



















Audi A3 for a full service and powerflex suspension bushes all round.



















Audi TT for a Milltek cat back










We had two of these in for Blueflame Hi-flow down pipes and 100cell sports cats










Audi TT for a Cambelt service.










Golf 1.8T for a Full service










Another MK4 Golf but for a cracked standard manifold.










Leon Cupra R in for a heating problem



















Audi TTS For a Full Milltek, AmD Re-map and Pipercross panel filter










Both our Leon Race Cars are back now the season is over. The yellow Cupra had to have the head removed while a scruiteneer was watching, so he could check all the internals were legal. Obviously they were. This was because we one the Championship.




























Our black leon isn't sporting the K1 kit at the momment as before the last race it some how broke them both  :lol:

It looks hidous with standard bumpers :lol:










It did look like this!










Another update coming later when I get all the pics off my camera  we have Performance Fords ST200 in for a service and brakes which will be magazine featured


----------



## minimadgriff

some more for you 

6N2 Polo GTi for some AP Coilovers










Q7 3.0TDi Re-map










Focus RS Mk1 in for a full service




























Audi A4 for some AP Coilovers










Audi RS6 for AmD Re-map, sports cats and a PAS Pump.










V5 Golf had VVT sensors seals leaking very badly so they were replaced.










Seat Leon for a Full Service



















Skoda Octavia VRS Full service




























Audi RS4 in for a AmD Re-map and Full Milltek exhaust inc 100cell cats.


----------



## RenesisEvo

minimadgriff said:


> I don't know the ins and outs of wheels/tyres sizes etc as its not our speciality but changing the wheel size by 2 inches will effect the performance on the road. A friend of mine done the same thing on his car and keeps complaning its slower.


Did they maintain the same overall rolling radius, i.e lost 2 inches from the sidewall? (highly unlikely!) I'm no expert, but I would imagine with bigger wheels, you are increasing the distance of the mass of the outer rim from the wheel axis, which gives increased rotational inertia. Increasing the inertia of the wheel will mean the engine has to work a bit harder to accelerate the wheel, and therefore the car will not accelerate quite as quickly. It's also likely the actual total mass is heavier alongside the worse distribution of that mass, adding to the problem. One solution is to fork out for some proper lightweight alloy wheels, but that involves many £££.

Furthermore, if increasing the total wheel/tyre radius, not only will your speedometer be out, but also the torque provided by the engine has to exert a force at the tyre contact patch at a greater distance. Since torque is the product of force and distance, increasing the distance over which the torque acts reduces the overall force applied (think of a short lever, then increasing the length of the handle). Acceleration is force / mass, therefore less force means less acceleration.

You also have to consider any increase in contact patch area (through increased rim width, or size, or both) will potentially increase rolling resistance to some extent, depending on tyre compound/temperatures/road surfaces, and so forth.


----------



## -Kev-

[QUOTE blimey, can't even remember how long ago we done that! [/QUOTE]

take their time publishing it then :wall:


----------



## smbMR2

Great thread chap and a good insight to an obviously well run and respected garage!! :thumb:

http://www.chipexpress.com/

Do you have any opinions about these tuning boxes at all? My A3 1.9TDIe is on a PCP so i don't wanna ruin any finance agreement with a remap etc...

Also, do you recommend a panel filter for my car...it's MY10 09 plate for reference


----------



## minimadgriff

smbMR2 said:


> Great thread chap and a good insight to an obviously well run and respected garage!! :thumb:
> 
> http://www.chipexpress.com/
> 
> Do you have any opinions about these tuning boxes at all? My A3 1.9TDIe is on a PCP so i don't wanna ruin any finance agreement with a remap etc...
> 
> Also, do you recommend a panel filter for my car...it's MY10 09 plate for reference


Cheers 

my opinion is stay well clear! They are very crude in what they do they merely fooll sensors in to chucking more fuel in and nothing else. This not the best and safest way to acheive more power. I wouldn't fit one to a lawn mower personally. You could actually get the same effect with a

A re-map will be undetectable by them and when you come to let the car go you can have it removed :thumb:

Panel filters are all much the muchness really. We recommend Pipercross as they are dry filters and this means if your car is fitted with a air flow meter it won't get covered in oil.


----------



## smbMR2

minimadgriff said:


> Cheers
> 
> my opinion is stay well clear! They are very crude in what they do they merely fooll sensors in to chucking more fuel in and nothing else. This not the best and safest way to acheive more power. I wouldn't fit one to a lawn mower personally. You could actually get the same effect with a
> 
> A re-map will be undetectable by them and when you come to let the car go you can have it removed :thumb:
> 
> Panel filters are all much the muchness really. We recommend Pipercross as they are dry filters and this means if your car is fitted with a air flow meter it won't get covered in oil.


Cool, taken on board thanks for that...

that's interesting then, so when they advise to re oil them after washing I guess you are saying this should not be done when the car uses an MAF?


----------



## GS300

I've heard some manufactures put like a watermark on the orignal map is this true?


----------



## minimadgriff

GS300 said:


> I've heard some manufactures put like a watermark on the orignal map is this true?


Do you mean so they know if its been changed? Merc, BMW and Porsche I think are the only one that can really find them if they go looking.


----------



## minimadgriff

smbMR2 said:


> Cool, taken on board thanks for that...
> 
> that's interesting then, so when they advise to re oil them after washing I guess you are saying this should not be done when the car uses an MAF?


Some make filters require oil for them to filter correctly this is why its best to buy ones that are made for dry use :thumb:

What you need in your life is a filter like this, that I have on the RS :doublesho its a beast!



















excuse the quality of the photo they were taken a 2.5 years ago on a phone!


----------



## chunkytfg

Another happy customer

http://briskoda.net/fabia-i/new-pics-furby-vrs-milltek-exhaust/152568/


----------



## Pimms

minimadgriff said:


> we have Performance Fords ST200 in for a service and brakes which will be magazine featured


pics? love those mondy's. my bros had 2 n i really have got a weak spot for them :thumb:


----------



## Alfa GTV

Have you mapped any Lexus 220D's? (new shape) year 2008?

If so what sort of figures were achieved?


----------



## Lloyd71

Saw your ad in The Daily Star today! It looked good, it certainly caught my eye :thumb:


----------



## STEALTH K3

Right going to sound a right pleb now is this or was this the same AmD that was run by Jeff Everritt in Oddington in Oxfordshire back in the 90's.


----------



## NickP

STEALTH K3 said:


> Right going to sound a right pleb now is this or was this the same AmD that was run by Jeff Everritt in Oddington in Oxfordshire back in the 90's.


I'd been there with one of my TT's and my S3 - in Bicester 

IIRC Big Boys Toys from Thurrock & Mega 4 in Surrey bought them out and took over the name 

http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=112793


----------



## STEALTH K3

NickP said:


> I'd been there with one of my TT's and my S3 - in Bicester
> 
> IIRC Big Boys Toys from Thurrock & Mega 4 in Surrey bought them out and took over the name
> 
> http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=112793


Yer I had MK2 golf 16v Re2000cc and Golf rallye that had work done to it by them they where happy to work on while in Oddington. 
Then they move to Bicester town its self and would not work on them more interested in the new Mini's and BMWs at the time


----------



## NickP

Cheers for yesterday :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

chunkytfg said:


> Another happy customer
> 
> http://briskoda.net/fabia-i/new-pics-furby-vrs-milltek-exhaust/152568/


excellent 



Alfa GTV said:


> Have you mapped any Lexus 220D's? (new shape) year 2008?
> 
> If so what sort of figures were achieved?


I'll check on our system and see if we have it.



Lloyd71 said:


> Saw your ad in The Daily Star today! It looked good, it certainly caught my eye :thumb:


Excellent :thumb: good to know they get spotted!



STEALTH K3 said:


> Right going to sound a right pleb now is this or was this the same AmD that was run by Jeff Everritt in Oddington in Oxfordshire back in the 90's.


it is the same one but we bought out AmD over two years ago :thumb:



NickP said:


> Cheers for yesterday :thumb:


Your welcome Nick  Feel much better


----------



## minimadgriff

Sorry there was no update last week, I transfered all the pics to my PC at home as I wanted my memory cards clear for Brands and my computer has since comitted suicide! got to try and revive the bugger tonight and see if they can be recovered. 

If not it will just be the pics from this week sofar!


----------



## donnie darko

you also re-mapped, lowered and added miltek cat-back to my beloved scirocco  it was 226bhp standard, now 262.


----------



## S-X-I

donnie darko said:


> you also re-mapped, lowered and added miltek cat-back to my beloved scirocco  it was 226bhp standard, now 262.


That looks stunning!

What wheels are they?


----------



## smbMR2

I've been told recently that certain MY10 Audi's have anti tune measures in them! have you come across anything like this at all??


----------



## donnie darko

S-X-I said:


> That looks stunning!
> 
> What wheels are they?


thanks mate, they are the optional extra 19" sagittas :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

smbMR2 said:


> I've been told recently that certain MY10 Audi's have anti tune measures in them! have you come across anything like this at all??


Some Audi's ECU types havn't be cracked yet but I wouldn't know if we could 100% do yours untill we tried. They are few and far between the ones we can't do.

We have had some in that couldn't get mapped else where but we can.


----------



## percymon

Due to pick up a Golf Mk6 1.6TDI 105bhp in a few weeks, have you done any of these yet and what figures were achieved ? I believe the same engine is int he Seat Ibiza too.


----------



## smbMR2

percymon said:


> Due to pick up a Golf Mk6 1.6TDI 105bhp in a few weeks, have you done any of these yet and what figures were achieved ? I believe the same engine is int he Seat Ibiza too.


and the Audi A3's...:thumb:


----------



## smbMR2

minimadgriff said:


> Some Audi's ECU types havn't be cracked yet but I wouldn't know if we could 100% do yours untill we tried. They are few and far between the ones we can't do.
> 
> We have had some in that couldn't get mapped else where but we can.


I see, does it tend to be model specific or just by chance?

Mine is an A3 1.9TDIe with the DPF for reference...


----------



## minimadgriff

percymon said:


> Due to pick up a Golf Mk6 1.6TDI 105bhp in a few weeks, have you done any of these yet and what figures were achieved ? I believe the same engine is int he Seat Ibiza too.


Sorry about the late reply. We havn't actually got our hands on one yet!


----------



## minimadgriff

smbMR2 said:


> I see, does it tend to be model specific or just by chance?
> 
> Mine is an A3 1.9TDIe with the DPF for reference...


Its just by chance, like I said there are very few we can't do and some we couldnt a couple of weeks ago we can now.

I don't know of an A3's we havn't been able to do though.

Just about to do a large update in this thread :doublesho


----------



## minimadgriff

Sorry for the lack of update latley, I have some now for you though  Sorry for the quality of some of the pics, fook knows what I was doing wrong.

Audi S3 for KW V3 coilovers





































VW touran cambelt (just to show we do normal stuff too!)










Lovley 911 Turbo for a Rolling Road Run only had 500llbft of torque though :devil:














































Audi TT 225 for a re-map, panel filter and Forge 007P DV










Mk4 R32 for a Service and haldex oil/filter










Fitted a FMIC to this ST



















944 and Porsche World came into us again to fit a clutch for a magazine feature














































This mk1 RS had

Full Exhaust, FMIC, Forge Actuator, Forge 007P, Powerflex bushes, new ball joints, full silicone hose set, JEK 4-1 Exhaust Manifold, alloy radiator, discs, pads, full service and a brake fluid service.




























Audi 2.5Tdi for a cambelt service










Audi TT225 for AP Coilovers, AmD Re-map, Forge DV and a Pipercross Panel Filter




























Seat Ibiza 1.8T for a uprated manifold and LCR fuel pump



















Audi A3 for Powerflex rear beam bushes, Forge 007P DV and Wheel Alignment










Audi RS6 in for a Milltek exhaust (Before pic)










Seat Leon Tdi in for a bearing and track rod




























Performance Fords Features writer Alex bought his ST24 to us for a full service, front disc's, pads and a re-map. This will be featured in the mag soon!




























This ST needed an exhaust repair










Audi S3 in for a Full Service



















This PD150 came into us for a service and also lacking in power, we checked and the company who changed the cambelt put it on a tooth out :doublesho










Golf 25th for a stage two upgrade and 4 bar pressure regulator










Mk3 Golf Supercharged VR6 in for a Milltek De-cat














































Audi RS4 in for H&R ARB's



















Audi TT225 in for a Service, CV Boot, Cambelt service, Haldex Service, Brake Fluid Service, AmD Re-map, Forge 007P



















MK6 Golf GTi in for a re-map



















VW Transporter T5 in for a re-map










Ford ST150 in for a Milltek Cat Back










Seat FR Tdi in for a DPF removal and AmD Re-map










VW Scirocco in for Milltek Cat back




























BMW X6 3.0 Turb in for a Re-map





































VW Passat in for 4 wheel alignment










Audi TT in for wheel alignment



















Mk2 Golf in for discs, pads, new rear caliper and hand brake cables




























Nissan Skyline GTR in for a Milltek Y-pipe


----------



## john2garden

They are brilliant, is that Nick P's FR in for the DPF off?

Can you pm me details on that because I would love to have mine done.


----------



## minimadgriff

Focus RS Mk2 in for a AmD Re-map, we had already supplied and fitted a full exhaust, bigger FMIC and filter. We have tested it before and after every mod. The car was running 95 ron fuel one the first ever run hence why it's down on power from standard.





































now for the graph,










not bad for our first one


----------



## golf548

Impressive alright....


----------



## Blazebro

Buy's a £25K car, spends a whole lot of money on mods and then runs it on boggo 95ron fuel....tsscchh.

The initial 376, is about right, I know DS estimates about 380 with there package, but if remember right they also upgrade the intercooler.


----------



## minimadgriff

john2garden said:


> They are brilliant, is that Nick P's FR in for the DPF off?
> 
> Can you pm me details on that because I would love to have mine done.


It costs about £750 to do and the gains are immense! Ask Nick what he thinks when he is back 



Blazebro said:


> Buy's a £25K car, spends a whole lot of money on mods and then runs it on boggo 95ron fuel....tsscchh.
> 
> The initial 376, is about right, I know DS estimates about 380 with there package, but if remember right they also upgrade the intercooler.


Arh forgot that it does have a Pro Alloy Intercooler. Ill go back and edit that.

And I ripped into him for using 95ron fuel :lol:


----------



## Blazebro

minimadgriff said:


> Arh forgot that it does have a Pro Alloy Intercooler. Ill go back and edit that.
> 
> And I ripped into him for using 95ron fuel :lol:


Surely it would've been over detonating (or whatever it's called). Despite having a knock sensor mine runs like a bag of bolts on bogo fuel. Hate to have heard what that sounded like.


----------



## minimadgriff

Blazebro said:


> Surely it would've been over detonating (or whatever it's called). Despite having a knock sensor mine runs like a bag of bolts on bogo fuel. Hate to have heard what that sounded like.


It will have been fine as it would just pull everything back unlike my RS which would just blow up as they have no knock sensor and you HAVE to put 97plus in

It will always seem worse and feel worse when you have had good fuel in then put cheapo fuel in.

He wouldn't of known any different as he ran it cheapo fuel from day one.


----------



## Guest

I've been looking at a Fiat 500 Arbarth as a fun runaround :doublesho

I've had a read and can't see any mention of them, so apologies if there is and I've missed it! I'd be looking to turn one into a hot hatch, tell me whatcha got :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

Veedub18 said:


> I've been looking at a Fiat 500 Arbarth as a fun runaround :doublesho
> 
> I've had a read and can't see any mention of them, so apologies if there is and I've missed it! I'd be looking to turn one into a hot hatch, tell me whatcha got :thumb:


im not sure we can do the Abarth yet. Ill check with Shaun Monday :thumb:


----------



## Guest

minimadgriff said:


> im not sure we can do the Abarth yet. Ill check with Shaun Monday :thumb:


Thanks bud :thumb:


----------



## mitchellinman

Hi, just wondering what you can do on a late 56 plate e92 335i coupe?
Is there more you can do with the auto than the manual- I heard the auto can take the torque but the manual suffers?
Thanks
Alex


----------



## minimadgriff

Veedub18 said:


> I've been looking at a Fiat 500 Arbarth as a fun runaround :doublesho
> 
> I've had a read and can't see any mention of them, so apologies if there is and I've missed it! I'd be looking to turn one into a hot hatch, tell me whatcha got :thumb:


I have checked mate and we can't do them yet but it is something still being worked on. As soon as I know i'll let you know.


----------



## minimadgriff

mitchellinman said:


> Hi, just wondering what you can do on a late 56 plate e92 335i coupe?
> Is there more you can do with the auto than the manual- I heard the auto can take the torque but the manual suffers?
> Thanks
> Alex


Hello Alex,

We get awesome results from the 335i they are usually about 60bhp and 80llbft of torque!

We have not had any issues with the ones we have done :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

Some more piccies and details 

This RS just had a full strip down, so needed four wheel alignment and the actuator setting up



















Golf ED30 in for a Re-map














































Focus RS in for a JEK Tubular manifold and actuator set up.



















Mk3 Golf with R32 Engine, this had KW V3's fitted a while ago but after some further mods to the car he wanted it lowered abit more and wheel aligned.




























Focus ST225 in for a Full Service










Focus RS in for a Forge Actuator to be fitted and set up










Mk4 Golf with GT28 conversion in for a re-map.










Golf R32 in for top mounts, bearings, rear discs and pads



















Range Rover Sport TDV8 in for a re-map. These gain over 100llfbt of torque mid range!




























Focus RS Mk2 in for a full Milltek System


----------



## s3 rav

some great cars there.keep them comming.


----------



## patonbmw

Hi
I'm thinking of buying an Audi TT 225 02 plate, What sort of pwer increases would you get and for how much. 
Thanks


----------



## Guest

minimadgriff said:


> I have checked mate and we can't do them yet but it is something still being worked on. As soon as I know i'll let you know.


Hi bud,
Appreciate you looking into this for me. I'd be looking at getting an Arbarth, and wondering if you could get around 200bhp out of it, possibly using a larger turbo if really necessary? I would like a real pocket rocket, some people call them "girly" so it would be fantastic to get it to go like a hot hatch :thumb:


----------



## donnie darko

donnie darko said:


> you also re-mapped, lowered and added miltek cat-back to my beloved scirocco  it was 226bhp standard, now 262.


i just noticed you aready put pics of my scirocco up on page 16! thanks :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh

wow, what size are these wheels? Looks perfect!


----------



## minimadgriff

patonbmw said:


> Hi
> I'm thinking of buying an Audi TT 225 02 plate, What sort of pwer increases would you get and for how much.
> Thanks


The best way to get power from a TT is a re-map which will gain about 40bhp and about 70llbft of torque! The price of this is £399.95 inc vat :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

Dipesh said:


> wow, what size are these wheels? Looks perfect!


im not sure. I would imagine they are 19's.

just up loaded over 80 pics to photo bucket! got more to get off the camera too!


----------



## minimadgriff

Found these pics of some Porsche Race cars we have had in, in the past for mapping etc




























This R32 came into us for a Haldex Service, adjusting rear tie bars and wheel alignment.














































Mk5 Golf GTi Fullo Service










Seat Leon LCR for Weitec Coilovers.














































Focus ST for a uprated DV



















A friend brought is his VITO van for a re-map.










here is his graph, note how much power it has, look at the gains mid and top end!










Audi A6 Re-map










Porsche 996 Turbo for a Re-map, Forge 007 DV's, discs and pads all round























































Seat Ibiza in for uprated bushes and Weitec Coilovers










Audi RS4 for a full service.










Audi S3 Mk2 for a Stage Two re-map and Milltek Hi-flow sports cat.























































Golf R32 in for Milltek Hi-flow sports cat










audi A3 3.2V6 for Schrick Cams



















Mk5 R32 for a full service.










Audi A4 1.9TDi Re-map










Focus RS owners daily driver in for a service










Audi R8 in for a Milltek exhaust and re-map














































Golf + magazines features writer Sarah came to us for a AmD re-map. There will be a write up in the mag soon.



















Brad here finally mapped his Lupo Gti




























Fellow Detailing world member Nigel came in for a Milltek cat back, he already had a re-map from us.














































Golf GTi and a S5 in for re-maps














































Skoda Octavia 1.9Tdi re-map










Golf GTi for a full service










BMW 7 Series for a full service



















BMW 730D for a re-map























































Supercharged R32 in for Schrick cams and a re-map























































Audi S3 Full Service










We fitted a K04 Hydrid turbo conversion to his golf and custom mapped it



















Audi TT in for a full service, uprated roll bars, wishbone bushes and top mounts.




























Golf GTi for a Milltek Exhaust










A3 1.9Tdi in for a re-map and a full Milltek










Lowering Springs on this Mk5 Golf Gti


----------



## Saqib200

Great results on the van. I rang for a quote on a Golf GTD, hopefully I'll book it in for January when it arrives.


----------



## Bratwurst

Terrific thread you've got going here! Great results too with your tuning capers! Love the white R8 especially - a deeply sexual machine! :argie:

I'm hoping you know a bit going by your name... have you had any experience of tuning a classic Mini? :speechles

I've got a 2000 Cooper with a Stage 3 MED head, MED 1:1.5 Rockers, Burlen throttle body, K+N induction kit and de-catted big-bore system. The ECU is a MEMS type, so can't be remapped and I'm probably pretty close to it's ceiling now apart from maybe getting a new cam in it, which I'd rather avoid for the mo, but I'd love to get more out of it. I'm thinking my next more sensible option would be to get a new ECU/Injection system. Something like an Emerald or Canems set-up. Would you able to supply and fit this kind of thing? If so, what do you reckon it would cost - roughly?...

Cheers,

Dennis.


----------



## ay4alex

Great thread, and that sounds like one potent little mini! So minimadgriff, about how many cars do you get in per day, and how long for a booking for a remap? is it into new year now?


----------



## Bratwurst

ay4alex said:


> that sounds like one potent little mini!


It's sounds better than it is, it's probably only got about 90 at the engine. :lol: Still thanks for the comments!


----------



## minimadgriff

wee_green_mini said:


> Terrific thread you've got going here! Great results too with your tuning capers! Love the white R8 especially - a deeply sexual machine! :argie:
> 
> I'm hoping you know a bit going by your name... have you had any experience of tuning a classic Mini? :speechles
> 
> I've got a 2000 Cooper with a Stage 3 MED head, MED 1:1.5 Rockers, Burlen throttle body, K+N induction kit and de-catted big-bore system. The ECU is a MEMS type, so can't be remapped and I'm probably pretty close to it's ceiling now apart from maybe getting a new cam in it, which I'd rather avoid for the mo, but I'd love to get more out of it. I'm thinking my next more sensible option would be to get a new ECU/Injection system. Something like an Emerald or Canems set-up. Would you able to supply and fit this kind of thing? If so, what do you reckon it would cost - roughly?...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dennis.


I love classic minis and have one hiding in my garage but im afraid AmD don't have the same passion for proper minis as me im afraid. So we don't cater for them at all. ML Motorsport are mini specialists though :thumb:



ay4alex said:


> Great thread, and that sounds like one potent little mini! So minimadgriff, about how many cars do you get in per day, and how long for a booking for a remap? is it into new year now?


Glad you both like the thread.

As for how many cars we do in a day, it depends really on the type of jobs we having. For mapping we normally only need a day or twos notice (due to the nature of them) but for the workshop work we are booking a week ahead.

got quite afew pics on the comp at work. I will try to do another update tomorrow.


----------



## Solvent Sid

Do i spot an escort cossie in the corner. My dream car. My best mate Dan (RIP) Had one top cars


----------



## Bratwurst

minimadgriff said:


> I love classic minis and have one hiding in my garage but im afraid AmD don't have the same passion for proper minis as me im afraid. So we don't cater for them at all. ML Motorsport are mini specialists though :thumb:


Probably coz they're a pain in the t!ts to work on - don't blame you!

Thanks for the reply and the info about ML, I'll give them a shout soon. :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

rw74 said:


> Do i spot an escort cossie in the corner. My dream car. My best mate Dan (RIP) Had one top cars


It is indeed  belongs to Kenny one of our mechs. sorry to hear about your mate 



wee_green_mini said:


> Probably coz they're a pain in the t!ts to work on - don't blame you!
> 
> Thanks for the reply and the info about ML, I'll give them a shout soon. :thumb:


:lol: they arnt that bad. Mine has been worked on by Pete Vickers and MLM. It will be getting a Vickers engine at some point.


----------



## Leodhasach

I just read through this entire thread...now I have to wipe the drool from my laptop


----------



## james_19742000

Can I ask questions on here for AMD out of interest?

If so, here are my questions, I have a 2.3 V5 New Beetle, 2002, it runs at 170bhp but am interested in tweaking it a bit, dont have funds for thousands of pounds at it, but was looking over the next year at just giving it some extra bhp plus some nice throaty sounds.

I like things to look OEM, so not really to interested in fat alloys etc but was thinking a remap, plus whats all this miltek exhaust stuff all about? Are they basically a new exhaust system to replace the original but what do they actually do?

The VW V5 has a lovely noise to it but would be nice to have it tweaked and sounding slightly throatier, and if the car has the ability to release some small power gains then I am interested?

Also, I live in Torquay but am happy to book in and drive the car to where is needed, would rather put the travelling in to get a quality job than getting the local place to do it, so if I did have some bits done could it be done whilst I waited etc or not??

Just an enquiry really, just wondered what options might be open to me??

Thanks, James.


----------



## minimadgriff

Hello James, 

The V5 responds very well to mapping and also gets very good gains considering its a N/A engine. The gains are around 15-20bhp and the same in torque. Throttle response is massivley improved, power delivery is smoother and all round drivability it better. You will definatley feel more get up and go! Brings it alive abit more. The cost of this is £299.95 inc vat. This includes us checking over the car before hand to make sure its ok (V5's are pretty solid so should be fine) and also before and after rolling road runs, so you have a print out of power. 

The Milltek is woth while as the standard exhaust on VW's really mutes then engines on the V5/V6's. The Milltek cat back is £398.47 inc vat and we are offering FREE fitting on them. Will sound sooo much better plus slightly better throttle response. 

We could easily complete these is under a day.

Ben 


p.s more pics on there way


----------



## james_19742000

Cheers Ben,

Thanks for that, wouldnt be looking at doing straightaway but once the new year is here then yes would be interested, and great news you could do it all in a day, its a great car and engine, but you just feel that it could be tweaked a little bit and made a bit more interesting 

Will be in touch mate, and thanks for the prompt reply.

Thanks, James


----------



## minimadgriff

james_19742000 said:


> Cheers Ben,
> 
> Thanks for that, wouldnt be looking at doing straightaway but once the new year is here then yes would be interested, and great news you could do it all in a day, its a great car and engine, but you just feel that it could be tweaked a little bit and made a bit more interesting
> 
> Will be in touch mate, and thanks for the prompt reply.
> 
> Thanks, James


Your Welcome James. you are right they do need just that little bit more :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

Another selection of cars for you 

Mondeo ST Tdci for a AmD Re-map




























Skoda Fabia VRS for a full a Milltek and Re-map



















Fiesta ST150 for wheel alighnment




























Mk4 PD for a new injector loom










Toyota Celica GT4 for a Rolling Road Run














































R32 for top mounts and bearings










911 C4 for an AmD Re-map









































































A4 cab in for a re-map










Selection of GT4's from a Rolling Road day we had for there owners club




























This TT came into us for the following work N/S/R Caliper and brake line, Rear Pads and Discs, Remove front discs and have them skimmed, All Power steering pipes replaced and AP Coilovers.










Service for this mk4 golf










Re-map for this A3










Re-map on this 2.0Tfsi










This TT came into us for a running fault and needed a new airflow meter










Milltek Cat back for this 350Z




























Supercharged R32 in for a re-map




























New brembo discs, D2500 pads, a rolling road run and rocker cover gasket for this Golf Gti



















Re-map, Pipercross panel filter and Full Milltek Exhaust.



















Nissan Navara For a Dyno Run



















Selection of Pics from the R32OC Rolling road day we had about 40 R32s here!


























































































































































Nice BBQ in December 










This S3 came into us for uprated Powerflex Bushes, new top mounts, 
H & R uprated anti roll bars and a Weitec Sports suspension kit.


----------



## magpieV6

wow, that R8! :argie: ooh this seems very tempting! How much could you squeeze out of a mk2 clio v6 255bhp + how much am i looking at? Also would it adjust the mpg? I always thought reno could of squeezed abit more bhp out!

cheers :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

Watch them straps :doublesho


----------



## stu197

Great thread mate,do you do any performance ugrades for the clio 197 at all???


----------



## nick1275

wee_green_mini said:


> Terrific thread you've got going here! Great results too with your tuning capers! Love the white R8 especially - a deeply sexual machine! :argie:
> 
> I'm hoping you know a bit going by your name... have you had any experience of tuning a classic Mini? :speechles
> 
> I've got a 2000 Cooper with a Stage 3 MED head, MED 1:1.5 Rockers, Burlen throttle body, K+N induction kit and de-catted big-bore system. The ECU is a MEMS type, so can't be remapped and I'm probably pretty close to it's ceiling now apart from maybe getting a new cam in it, which I'd rather avoid for the mo, but I'd love to get more out of it. I'm thinking my next more sensible option would be to get a new ECU/Injection system. Something like an Emerald or Canems set-up. Would you able to supply and fit this kind of thing? If so, what do you reckon it would cost - roughly?...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dennis.


would it be more benificial to change the final drive? those mpi's have quite a long one, when i rebuild the otherhalfs 2000 cooper sport next year im going to put a 3.2 or 3.44 in it. might be slighty cheaper than going all out on a full injection system asuming you whip the engine out and fit it yourself


----------



## Bratwurst

nick1275,

Already been contemplating that - good call!

Since it had it's engine goodies installed, I've been driving it faster and generally larking around more. Sort of hoping I'll do the clutch in or something and be able to do a wee diff change at the time. Is not a gearbox out job since it's inside? I'm simply not capable of that myself. I just like making it shiny and doing light maintenance. Maybe in time something will pop in there and give me a reason to get in there for the diff.


----------



## nick1275

wee_green_mini said:


> nick1275,
> 
> Already been contemplating that - good call!
> 
> Since it had it's engine goodies installed, I've been driving it faster and generally larking around more. Sort of hoping I'll do the clutch in or something and be able to do a wee diff change at the time. Is not a gearbox out job since it's inside? I'm simply not capable of that myself. I just like making it shiny and doing light maintenance. Maybe in time something will pop in there and give me a reason to get in there for the diff.


iirc the diff is an engine out job as there are to cogs to change one being on the end of the output shaft, and while its out would be worth puting a x pin diff in it to if your upping the power.

as for new ecu etc, ive seen a polestar system on a mini and that uses a set of throttle boddies that look like dcoe webber, and use that inlet manifold

the other thing ive been told about fuel injected a series is that there a pain due to the siamese porting. how true that is im not sure? maybe minimadgriff could shed some light on it and on the polestar system if he has heard of it?


----------



## Bratwurst

Thanks for the reply and info nick1275! :thumb:

That siamese porting you speak of is sopmething I've read about, it causes a problem called port robbing. All quite complicated for me to understand, but what I know is that having twin bodies can solve the problem. All seems like a load of bother for not really a huge gain as all of this would need a new ecu, loom, body and inlet. I'd probably be better just getting it supercharged. :speechles

hmmm... I need a lottery win or to do a robbery...


----------



## dew1911

wee_green_mini said:


> hmmm... I need a lottery win or to do a robbery...


Don't use a car with private plates :lol:


----------



## s3 rav

i've only just noticed that your based right next to TDI arent you. have attended a RR and geometry day there with my cousins uk spec tt supra.all makes sense now!!! love the r32's there.


----------



## Mini 360

alan_mcc said:


> Watch them straps :doublesho


At a RR day I was at there was a RWD Civic Type R engined Mini spittin out flames like that. Melted through a strap in under a minute haha!


----------



## minimadgriff

s3 rav said:


> i've only just noticed that your based right next to TDI arent you. have attended a RR and geometry day there with my cousins uk spec tt supra.all makes sense now!!! love the r32's there.


we are yeah, there RR days are abit cack though, they normally only get about 5 cars :lol:



Mini 360 said:


> At a RR day I was at there was a RWD Civic Type R engined Mini spittin out flames like that. Melted through a strap in under a minute haha!


its strapped just behind the front wheels on both sides too  we are cautious


----------



## ksm1985

do u do free fitting with all milltek?

edit, just looked at your site, your price of the manifold is soo good and free fitting, but i live too far


----------



## Chris CPT

Yup, you do get some cool cars in alright:doublesho


----------



## w00044

Out of interest what can you get (from a remap) on a Porsche 911 3.2?


----------



## -Kev-

not sure if you got my PM Ben but, what work can you do on the ST150 to make it a decent fast road and occasional track day car?


----------



## minimadgriff

w00044 said:


> Out of interest what can you get (from a remap) on a Porsche 911 3.2?


what bhp version is yours and ill let you know :thumb:



-Kev- said:


> not sure if you got my PM Ben but, what work can you do on the ST150 to make it a decent fast road and occasional track day car?


replied 

Best things to do are

Full Milltek system
Induction kit 
Re-map 
Fast road cams 
Set of nice coilovers 

p.s ill start updating this again soon  not taken many pics latley with being off over xmas and then the race car etc.


----------



## -Kev-

cheers Ben :thumb: me thinks I know where my wages will be going when i get one


----------



## dew1911

-Kev- said:


> not sure if you got my PM Ben but, what work can you do on the ST150 to make it a decent fast road and occasional track day car?


FRS Engine :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

ksm1985 said:


> do u do free fitting with all milltek?
> 
> edit, just looked at your site, your price of the manifold is soo good and free fitting, but i live too far


Kev

road trip!


----------



## firebod

love the thread, a LOT of nice cars there! I have a 07 model VW transporter T5 130, can you remap these and if so what gains can i expect? any decent gains in MPG would be good as im only getting 22 - 25mpg at the moment, although i want more power as well!! how much would this cost? 
many thanks


----------



## minimadgriff

firebod said:


> love the thread, a LOT of nice cars there! I have a 07 model VW transporter T5 130, can you remap these and if so what gains can i expect? any decent gains in MPG would be good as im only getting 22 - 25mpg at the moment, although i want more power as well!! how much would this cost?
> many thanks


Thanks  glad you like the thread.

The 130 we add around another 35bhp and 45-50 llbft of torque. :thumb: Makes a huge difference to the performance but you will also see an improvment in MPG. Its difficult to say how much exactly as it depends on your driving style, road conditions etc but you WILL see an improvement.

The price of this is £399.95 inc vat. This also includes a road test with data logging to start with to make sure the car is performing as it should and there are no problems. We then carry out a before rolling road run to test standard power. The car is then mapped on the road as well as the dyno to suit your car. After this we finish with a final rolling road run so you have a print out of before and after power.

:thumb:


----------



## firebod

thanks for the reply, that looks like some good results and i like the before and after dyno's. I would be looking to get this done over the next 4-6 weeks so i will get in contact nearer the time.

just out of curiosity, do you know what the difference in engine spec is between the 130 engine and the 174? i was told that the only difference is that the 174 has a bigger intercooler and turbo. If this is the case, would fitting a bigger intercooler help raise power on my 130 along with one of your remaps?:thumb:

thanks again, marc.


----------



## GazzaC

hi mate can you do anything with a 1.4 twinport astra h 2007? remap? would you notice any difference with one?

thanks


----------



## w00044

minimadgriff said:


> what bhp version is yours and ill let you know :thumb:


It's an 1987 911 3.2 231bhp.....


----------



## minimadgriff

firebod said:


> thanks for the reply, that looks like some good results and i like the before and after dyno's. I would be looking to get this done over the next 4-6 weeks so i will get in contact nearer the time.
> 
> just out of curiosity, do you know what the difference in engine spec is between the 130 engine and the 174? i was told that the only difference is that the 174 has a bigger intercooler and turbo. If this is the case, would fitting a bigger intercooler help raise power on my 130 along with one of your remaps?:thumb:
> 
> thanks again, marc.


I "think" thats the only difference i'll double check with nick when i speak to him later, he worked on vans for 3 years at the VW dealer I worked at and then I got him a job at AmD, so he knows vans inside out. Fitting those bits with mapping will give a significant increase in power :thumb:



king1gazza said:


> hi mate can you do anything with a 1.4 twinport astra h 2007? remap? would you notice any difference with one?
> 
> Hello
> 
> due to it being a smaller capacity n/a engine the actual gain in numbers isn't that huge. around the 5-8 bhp mark and the same in torque. It will make is slightly quicker through the revs, much better throttle response and more drivability.
> 
> thanks





w00044 said:


> It's an 1987 911 3.2 231bhp.....


on yours the gains would be around 10-15bhp and around the same in torque. again like above much better throttle response, slightly quicker through the gears. Its more above the added drivabilty on N/A engines.


----------



## minimadgriff

i'm ashamed to say I have been really slack taking pictures of cars we have had in recently  so here is a very small selection of some cars we have had in.

Audi S3 in for a Stage 2 + upgrade which involves full turbo back Milltek, AutoTec Fuel pump and stage 2+ software.



















Jag in for wheel alignment




























Mk5 R32 in for wheel alignment










VXR in for a stage two re-map










TD Astra Van in for a re-map



















Full service for this BMW










Audi A5 3.0TDi (S5 front end!) in for a Milltek Exhaust and Re-map





































This 525D came into us for a re-map



















Another 5 series re-map!



















Z4 in for a re-map



















Porsche Cayenne in for a not so simple battery change.










X5 in for a re-map










Focus RS in for some uprated silicone hoses and a Forge 007 DV



















Full Service for this R32










Re-map for this 1.8T mk4 estate.










Re-map for this S3










new exhaust regulating flap on this TD A3, a common fault.










Re-map for this leon after another company had a very failed attempt at it  something we see all to often










Full service on a Bora










This R32 came back to us for Schrick cams and the map to be upgraded to suit




























R32 re-map!










Running fault diagnosis and repair on this ST220










Re-map for this Passat R36


----------



## winrya

Some great photos:thumb:

Loving the r36, what power did it produce? bet it sounds awesome


----------



## w00044

minimadgriff said:


> on yours the gains would be around 10-15bhp and around the same in torque. again like above much better throttle response, slightly quicker through the gears. Its more above the added drivabilty on N/A engines.


Cheers, i've heard it's more about the driveability. Off the shelf everyone raves about the Steve Wong chip, about 10ish BHP but driveability and removing the flat sports lower down is apparently unbelieveable.

Do you burn a new chip or work on the old one? (i'd like to keep the old one so it can be taken back to stock if necessary.)


----------



## minimadgriff

w00044 said:


> Cheers, i've heard it's more about the driveability. Off the shelf everyone raves about the Steve Wong chip, about 10ish BHP but driveability and removing the flat sports lower down is apparently unbelieveable.
> 
> Do you burn a new chip or work on the old one? (i'd like to keep the old one so it can be taken back to stock if necessary.)


Yep, it is more about the drivabilty. We will fit a new chip in yours and you can keep your old one :thumb:

Ben


----------



## Grizzle

Wonder when i get the clutch fitted will i get my picture put up lol.


----------



## minimadgriff

Grizzle said:


> Wonder when i get the clutch fitted will i get my picture put up lol.


:lol: I'm quite suprised at the amount of people that ask if their car will be on the blog when they come in.


----------



## Grizzle

Still not answered my question though pmsl j/k


----------



## minimadgriff

Grizzle said:


> Still not answered my question though pmsl j/k


maybe


----------



## w00044

minimadgriff said:


> Yep, it is more about the drivabilty. We will fit a new chip in yours and you can keep your old one :thumb:
> 
> Ben


Excellent thanks.

Got a couple of jobs to do first (getting the injectors cleaned) and then i'll be in contact.


----------



## spursfan

Minimadgriff, first thing first, Great Thread:thumb:
Secondly, i have a Mazda6 and i was thinking of buying a Pipercross panel filter after reading your thread, my question is this...
Is there any chance of it messing with the engine? and will there be a noticeable gain in normal driving, ie..pulling up hills etc...
from what i have read there is not a great increase in HP but the airflow will surely make some difference, what can i reasonably expect?

Thanks....Kev


----------



## Fezzy Boy

What would you suggest re improving the handling on my '96 Escort, Coilovers?/cost?. How much does it cost to put it on the RR?.

Thanks, Lee.


----------



## minimadgriff

spursfan said:


> Minimadgriff, first thing first, Great Thread:thumb:
> Secondly, i have a Mazda6 and i was thinking of buying a Pipercross panel filter after reading your thread, my question is this...
> Is there any chance of it messing with the engine? and will there be a noticeable gain in normal driving, ie..pulling up hills etc...
> from what i have read there is not a great increase in HP but the airflow will surely make some difference, what can i reasonably expect?
> 
> Thanks....Kev


Hello Kev,

It will help the car breathe better but don't expect any huge gains or improvement. The filter won't have an adverse effects though. So fitting one will be fine. To notice any real differecent mapping would be the way to go.



Fezzy Boy said:


> What would you suggest re improving the handling on my '96 Escort, Coilovers?/cost?. How much does it cost to put it on the RR?.
> 
> Thanks, Lee.


Lee,

I'll check tomorrow what suspension we can offer for a Escort. I think I might be limited on choice though but ill let you know.

A rolling road run is £60+ vat for 3 runs with a print out at the end. :thumb:

I'll be updating this over the next couple of days as I have afew photos to upload.


----------



## ajmanby

hi mate can u remember when i came in you told me whats base map i was running? was it AE its just that the cough at 4.5k revs came back last night?


----------



## minimadgriff

ajmanby said:


> hi mate can u remember when i came in you told me whats base map i was running? was it AE its just that the cough at 4.5k revs came back last night?


 Cough would mean you have AF, which is a cack base mate. Trip to lami for AE for you!


----------



## ajmanby

minimadgriff said:


> Cough would mean you have AF, which is a cack base mate. Trip to lami for AE for you!


thats what i am thinking, AE and fish for me lol is there a way of seeing what map i have on it? i swear you told me when i visited you last, just me not understanding what you was saying lol bit more clued up now


----------



## minimadgriff

ajmanby said:


> thats what i am thinking, AE and fish for me lol is there a way of seeing what map i have on it? i swear you told me when i visited you last, just me not understanding what you was saying lol bit more clued up now


Have you got Bluefin? If yes and its the later style hand unit you can check. If not the only other way is somone with WDS.


----------



## ajmanby

minimadgriff said:


> Have you got Bluefin? If yes and its the later style hand unit you can check. If not the only other way is somone with WDS.


i have the handset in this picture...
http://www.pumaspeed.co.uk/showdetails.jsp?productID=31
if not i will have to take it into work i think


----------



## minimadgriff

ajmanby said:


> i have the handset in this picture...
> http://www.pumaspeed.co.uk/showdetails.jsp?productID=31
> if not i will have to take it into work i think


If you plug it in and get to the main screen keen pressing "N" untill you get a something that says AE then six digits or AF then 6 digits. If you have the cough then im pretty sure you will be on AF.


----------



## ajmanby

minimadgriff said:


> If you plug it in and get to the main screen keen pressing "N" untill you get a something that says AE then six digits or AF then 6 digits. If you have the cough then im pretty sure you will be on AF.


thanks for your help once again ben :thumb: going to go and check it now


----------



## ajmanby

it came up with 1m50AE, does this sound right nothing came up with AE of AF at the the beginning?


----------



## Elliott19864

How much are your custom remaps? Do you do 4 wheel alignment and tracking?


----------



## minimadgriff

ajmanby said:


> it came up with 1m50AE, does this sound right nothing came up with AE of AF at the the beginning?


that might be it. Its been a couple of years since I have done it, so not 100% sure of the format it comes up in! if nothing at all had AF then you are on AE. Maybe your plug need gapping down abit or something in the ignition is breaking down.


----------



## minimadgriff

CupraElliott said:


> How much are your custom remaps? Do you do 4 wheel alignment and tracking?


What sort of mods do you have on the car?

We do, do laser wheel alignment. This is £60+ vat.


----------



## ajmanby

minimadgriff said:


> that might be it. Its been a couple of years since I have done it, so not 100% sure of the format it comes up in! if nothing at all had AF then you are on AE. Maybe your plug need gapping down abit or something in the ignition is breaking down.


maybe mate going to be doing a full service and cambelt soon so will see if it is still doing it after that. :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

Can I just point out:

Tags
filthy pr0n, remap chipping coilovers

great thread though - the Golf looks fantastic - can't wait for more pics.


----------



## Elliott19864

minimadgriff said:


> What sort of mods do you have on the car?
> 
> We do, do laser wheel alignment. This is £60+ vat.


The final spec will be..

KO3 hybrid turbo (which is capable of around 280HP)
High flow manifold
Turbo back Miltek exhaust
225 LCR injectors
LCR fuel pump
Forge front mount
Filter etc..

Reason I put what the turbo is capable of BHP wise is the maps people have seen on them can vary from 260hp right upto 300hp, dyno lottery aswell I suppose.

This is what the 'leading' mapper to these turbos says...

The CRT04 unit sustains 1.4bar at 6krpm, shifting 220g/s+ of airflow, with no lag.
Its an impressive little unit.

The turbo is basically the standard KO3 casing with K04 internals.

Engine is 1.8 20VT Seat Ibiza.

Thanks.


----------



## minimadgriff

CupraElliott said:


> The final spec will be..
> 
> KO3 hybrid turbo (which is capable of around 280HP)
> High flow manifold
> Turbo back Miltek exhaust
> 225 LCR injectors
> LCR fuel pump
> Forge front mount
> Filter etc..
> 
> Reason I put what the turbo is capable of BHP wise is the maps people have seen on them can vary from 260hp right upto 300hp, dyno lottery aswell I suppose.
> 
> This is what the 'leading' mapper to these turbos says...
> 
> The CRT04 unit sustains 1.4bar at 6krpm, shifting 220g/s+ of airflow, with no lag.
> Its an impressive little unit.
> 
> The turbo is basically the standard KO3 casing with K04 internals.
> 
> Engine is 1.8 20VT Seat Ibiza.
> 
> Thanks.


Thats one of the turbo's we recommend :thumb:

Custom map to suit your mods/car would be £599 and we would need the car for afew days. :thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864

Thanks.

That's one of my problems, the few days thing, but I suppose if I want the job done properly I will have to wait. How long are we talking, days, full week? How far are you from the nearest hotel or train station?

Have you guys had any experience with that turbo?


----------



## Eddy

Love this thread, can I ask for a quote?

I still don't know what car I'm going to buy but I am looking stongly at a golf v6 4 motion, and wanted to know how much a it would cost for a remap and milltek full system to be fitted? and maybe a remap plus cat back sytem too?

Non resonated obviously


----------



## a.hambleton

Ive seen you guys driving around!. Nice pics there mate


----------



## minimadgriff

CupraElliott said:


> Thanks.
> 
> That's one of my problems, the few days thing, but I suppose if I want the job done properly I will have to wait. How long are we talking, days, full week? How far are you from the nearest hotel or train station?
> 
> Have you guys had any experience with that turbo?


Normally 2-3 days is fine and we have train stations and hotels with 5 mins of here 



Eddy said:


> Love this thread, can I ask for a quote?
> 
> I still don't know what car I'm going to buy but I am looking stongly at a golf v6 4 motion, and wanted to know how much a it would cost for a remap and milltek full system to be fitted? and maybe a remap plus cat back sytem too?
> 
> Non resonated obviously


The re-map is £349.95 inc vat and the Milltek would be £522.62 inc vat with FREE fitting  They sound great!



a.hambleton said:


> Ive seen you guys driving around!. Nice pics there mate


Seen us driving around? there are loads of cars out there with our stickers :lol: we give away loads to customers  Glad you like the thread, just about to do an update


----------



## minimadgriff

been abit slack again but here is a nice selection of some cars we have had in 

Fiesta ST150 in for a Milltek Manifold










This RS4 came into us for KW Variant 3's, AmD Re-map, Brembo brake upgrade and OZ Superleggra's.



















This X3 came into us for a AmD Re-map.



















This TD Range Rover came into us for a AmD Re-map.



















This Leon Cupra R came into us for a full service.



















This E Class came into us for a AmD Re-map.



















Service and wheel alignment for this Ibiza.










This 996 Carrera 4 came into us for a AmD Re-map.



















This TT came into us for a AmD Re-map, hybrid Turbo and a full service










We had two K1's in to us, one for Quaife ATB Diff, Forge Twintake and twintercooler, Autotec fuel pump and stage two plus.










This K1 came into us for a REVO Stage 2+ upgrade, Autotec Fuel Pump, FMIC and a full exhaust




























This Mk1 Focus RS came in to us for a full service.



















For this Leon we provided a hybrid turbo, full Milltek exhaust and AmD Re-map










This A4 had Eibach lowering springs and a AmD Re-map.










This T5 came into us for KW Variant 3 Coilovers.










This Mk2 Golf with a Mk4 engine and interior came into us for a Re-map.










This racing Porsche came into us for a Rolling Road run.



















This Mk2 TT came in to us for a Milltek Exhaust.



















This Z4 came into us for a AmD Re-map.



















This GTR came into us for a Milltek Y-Pipe.




























This R8 came into us for a non-res Milltek Exhaust and AmD Re-map.




























Two MG ZR race cars in for AmD Re-maps














































another Milltek exhaust and AmD Re-map for this R8.




























The R32 VW Cup Race Car is back with us for a pre-season rebuild and prep.










This RS came into us for a Rolling Road run to check its power out put.










This MK5 R32 came to us for a Milltek Catback, AmD re-map and Pipercross panel filter.










This Hybrid Turbo Leon came into us for a full service and cambelt change.



















This Scirocco R came direct from the dealer to have a AmD Re-map.




























This Audi RS4 4.2 V8 came into us for a Milltek Exhaust and AmD Re-map.










A very popular mod for the GTR at the momment is the Milltek Y-pipe.



















and another one for the same



















This ST150 came to us for a AP Coilover Kit.










his Zetec S fitted with a Racing Puma engine came into us for a rolling road run.



















This 996 Turbo came into us for a new clutch, flywheel, AmD Re-map, Forge 007 DV's, new discs and pads all round



















Millteks Audi TT RS came into us to have the suspension set up and a set of track day pads fitted ready for Shaun to drive it in Time Attack at Zandvoort.
































































This Bentley came into us for a AmD Re-map.





































and another Y-pipe for a GTR










still got some more pics on my camera too.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

Some cracking motors :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6

holy sh1t!


----------



## minimadgriff

magpieV6 said:


> holy sh1t!


excuse me? :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Cueball

lots of people, spending lots of money!

Keep up the good work...what sort of figures did you get out the bentley?

:thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

is it me or are the wheels on that two tone TT in need of some TLC? 
what sort of gains did you see from the ST150 after the manifold change Ben?


----------



## minimadgriff

The Cueball said:


> lots of people, spending lots of money!
> 
> Keep up the good work...what sort of figures did you get out the bentley?
> 
> :thumb:


 iirc it made about 50bhp and over 90 lbft of torque :thumb:



-Kev- said:


> is it me or are the wheels on that two tone TT in need of some TLC?
> what sort of gains did you see from the ST150 after the manifold change Ben?


The whole car was mate.

We didn't dyno it mate as it was only in for the manifold and he didn't ask for it to be done. but the full milltek, induction and map usually gets around 180bhp


----------



## -Kev-

big gains for not alot of work then


----------



## winrya

Loving the scirocco R. What were its before and after rr results??

Also, how much extra do the r8's make after the exhausts and remap?

Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Great thread.

I have a Cupra R 225. Could I ask how long it takes to get a re-map done. Could I wait or is it a few hours?

Thanks


----------



## -Ally-

Could you quote me for a full service and remap with before and after dyno run for Fabia VRS please. 


Ally


----------



## Phil H

amazing stuff! any jobs going lol?


----------



## Pandy

Ben were the ZR's running aftermarket ECU's or factory management?

Some lovely cars yet again :thumb:


----------



## J3FVW

Just love the Scirocco R :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST

what did the rs make? about 285 i reckon :lol:


----------



## ben1988

was just wondering for my mate about a remap on his nissan navara adventura 2.5td whats are the gains and how much thanks in advance


----------



## chappo

-Kev- said:


> big gains for not alot of work then


correct Kev, :thumb:


----------



## chappo

AMD you sure do push some great motors through your doors, 

keep up the great work guys.


----------



## minimadgriff

winrya said:


> Loving the scirocco R. What were its before and after rr results??
> 
> Also, how much extra do the r8's make after the exhausts and remap?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ryan


I can't actually remember the figures or the Scirocco it was afew weeks ago and I have slept :lol: Ill check the graph monday if I remember :thumb:

R8's are usually about 30+bhp gain with those mods :thumb:



CupraRcleanR said:


> Great thread.
> 
> I have a Cupra R 225. Could I ask how long it takes to get a re-map done. Could I wait or is it a few hours?
> 
> Thanks


Usually around 3 hours so is something you can wait for :thumb:



AllyRS said:


> Could you quote me for a full service and remap with before and after dyno run for Fabia VRS please.
> 
> Ally


Ally,

It would be £275 + vat for a full service.

Oil, 
Oil fitler, 
Fuel Filter, 
Pollen Filter, 
Air Filter, 
Screenwash, 
Sump Plug, 
Full Inspection 
Diagnostics.

Re-map is £399.95 inc vat (10% off for DW members  )



Phil H said:


> amazing stuff! any jobs going lol?





Pandy said:


> Ben were the ZR's running aftermarket ECU's or factory management?
> 
> Some lovely cars yet again :thumb:


Standard managments as per rules of the championship :thumb:



ianFRST said:


> what did the rs make? about 285 i reckon :lol:


Had the SCC 385 kit on it and made 387. :thumb:



ben1988 said:


> was just wondering for my mate about a remap on his nissan navara adventura 2.5td whats are the gains and how much thanks in advance


I'll check monday for you :thumb: I know some of the Navara's we can't do 

Thanks everyone else for the comments


----------



## ant_s

hey mate, saw a few times about hybrid turbo's being fitted, do you supply these? how much would it be for my mk6 fiesta tdci? and any idea in gains?


----------



## edmac

Have you guys had any CL55 AMG's in ? If so what can you do with these ? ( supercharged one )


----------



## Igloo

**WARNING THREAD RESSURECTION *** Sorry 

BMW 535d, The twin turbo auto one.

What can you get out of these?

I'm looking at buying one with ~50k miles and getting it remapped...

Thanks


----------



## Grizzle

Igloo said:


> **WARNING THREAD RESSURECTION *** Sorry
> 
> BMW 535d, The twin turbo auto one.
> 
> What can you get out of these?
> 
> I'm looking at buying one with ~50k miles and getting it remapped...
> 
> Thanks


What year?


----------



## Igloo

Looking at 2005-2006 or potentially dropping extra on a 57 plate to get the facelift, Newer gearbox with paddles and manual shifting on it (m5 style) higher BHP / Torque + other bits and bobs (E61?)


----------



## Grizzle

E61 is the estate if you can got for the LCI model i.e 57 plate and newer standard its 286hp and 580nm of torque remap should easily see 350hp and 700nm of torque.


----------



## minimadgriff

huge gains from those BMW's. About 70bhp and 80-90 lbft of torque, sometimes more....... :thumb: They are awesome with a remap.


----------



## Igloo

Ah right, I thought they had called it e61 for the facelift.

Hmmm really tempted by the lci model as the insurance is cheaper, for a newer car...

What are your experiences with them?

Do BMW get all funny if asked to do software updates to a remapped car?


----------



## adamck

Amazing thread! Many thanks for spending the time posting the pics!!
Some of my fav cars in 1 thread here  Ill be seeing you when i win the lotto


----------



## adamck

I couldn't help but notice a cheeky KTM XBOW in the background...








Was this in your place? Any pics??


----------



## minimadgriff

It was. We done about 5 with our 360bhp conversion. Ill dig out some pics


----------



## steview

damm im jealous i wishh we had them sort of vehicle in my work ur work looks so interesting and different i get same old day in day out


----------



## minimadgriff

KTM X-bows for you. All came in with 237bhp and left with about 360.

didn't have my DSLR when I took these so excuse the picture quality.


----------



## minimadgriff

This one had a little off at Brands, there may have been a certain BTCC driver behind the wheel at the time :lol: :lol: :lol: guess who had the job of clearing the mess up....


----------



## minimadgriff

We also rebuilt this too, it went back to Atom for the chassis work though.







































































































































































































I cant seem to find any pics of it back together though.


----------



## Grizzle

Wondered if there was any updates on the cars coming in?


----------



## Kev_mk3

shame on the atom


----------



## Lee.GTi180

Mine will be there Saturday morning! Mk1 Fabia VRS in for a remap AMD style! Cannot wait!


----------



## Andy.B

I gotta say that guy stripping the Atom looks almost identical to me!!! abit a few years younger.


----------



## mozmo17

great thread some tasty looking stuff, one question no videos for us pawns to drool over especially the R8 with miltek system also is one available for the A4 2.0TDI 170 avant?

What gains could be had for a 2006 AUDI A4 1968 cc 2.0 TDi 170 S Line 5dr Diesel Avant considering a change of vehicle and this is taking my eye?


----------



## Ric

Hopefully be bringing my S5 to you when i get back in the UK, looking forward to it.


----------



## Fish

I should be calling on the guys and Kenny at AMD soon. Just waiting for something to arrive for fitting. 

Fish


----------



## redrob

what gains (if any) could i expect from a Range Rover Sport TDV6 HSE on a 57 plate, and a ballpark price, could be for 2 if i can talk my mate into it as well
cheers Rob


----------



## minimadgriff

Hello Chaps,

I shall reply to this thread tomorrow, when I am back at work.

In the mean time, we have a blog running here

http://www.amdtuning.com/workshop.blog.cfm

and here

http://www.facebook.com/pages/AmD-Essex/75615863700?sk=info#!/pages/AmD-Essex/75615863700?sk=wall


----------



## Ongoing

I love the sneaky bit of advertising for the firm I work for :thumb:










I'm looking at a Skoda Octy 2.0T vrs and will have to pop down and get it mapped plus a air filter, anything else you would suggest doing at the same sort of time?

Cheers


----------



## -Kev-

send a PM to Ben (minimadgriff) mate, chances are he'll reply to that before this thread


----------



## Dift

Good times popping into AMD when I used to live down south! Spent too much money with them!

Seeing the atom and Xbow, brought back memories!

Good times!

Hope all is well Ben!


----------



## Ongoing

-Kev- said:


> send a PM to Ben (minimadgriff) mate, chances are he'll reply to that before this thread


Will do

Cheers


----------



## minimadgriff

Dift said:


> Good times popping into AMD when I used to live down south! Spent too much money with them!
> 
> Seeing the atom and Xbow, brought back memories!
> 
> Good times!
> 
> Hope all is well Ben!


Hello Chris,

I did wonder why we hadn't seen you for a while! Hope everything is good with you! :thumb:



Ongoing said:


> Will do
> 
> Cheers


PM replied to :thumb:


----------



## JA0395

Hi Ben, have you been able to crack to VAG 1.2 TDI CR yet? I have the Delphi system fitted to mine.


----------



## Dift

minimadgriff said:


> Hello Chris,
> 
> I did wonder why we hadn't seen you for a while! Hope everything is good with you! :thumb:
> 
> PM replied to :thumb:


All good, moved up north, taking some time out from fast cars... Still working in Essex though... Big commute!

I'll have another FRS at some point... I loved that car!

Good to see AMD still doing well!


----------

